# Big Man Thread



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I couldn't find a great section to throw this post, so I guess general chat it is.

I'm a big guy, during the end of the season I was 293 lb in the mornings and probably over 300 lb geared up and on the hill. 

I still rip it and ride at the same pace as the guys half my age and weight, but I have the big 4-0 approaching next season and I want to to be in peak shape when I get there. 

I figure, if I'm riding at my level when I'm this big then how much better will it be riding at 220 or my peak fitness weight of 205? Besides riding, I need to get to a healthy weight for health reasons that I won't bore people with here.

So this thread is basically my written log of the journey. Other big guys that want to commit to hitting next season in peak shape, feel free to join in. Maybe a crew of guys with the same goal will help push us.


*Starting Stats*

Date: April 1, 2016
Weight: 293.2

My most recent pic:











*Goals*

Opening Day 2016 (November 2016): 220 lb
40th Birthday (Mid February 2017): 205 lb


*Plan*

I'm pretty fit for a big guy, a lot of my bulk is muscle and I can put in a lot of miles and vert when riding, and my cardio is surprisingly good considering the weight. I joke that I might be the fittest 300 pounder not playing in college football or the NFL. Because activity isn't the issue, I know that my eating and beer drinking is the thing.

So, 2000 calories a day is my limit. I'm not worrying TOO much about how I get there, but I will make healthy choices when I can. I just really need to stay in the 2000 cal zone.

I also planning on working out or mountain bike riding 2-3 times a week to keep myself in snowboard shape.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

2000 is pretty low for a guy your size, even if weight loss is the goal. Do you know your body fat %? Do you really believe it's around 50%? Or are you intending to lose muscle weight too?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a scale that tells me, but I haven't looked in a really long time. I know that 220-225 is my "normal" weight when I'm not trying to be cut, so I know I'm off the charts for fat percentage at 290+

I used a website to determine my cal requirements, if I remember right it said 1800-2100 for a guy at 220 that works in an office to lose weight.

You might have a point, I lost 4 lbs the first week and my goal is to lose slower- 2 pounds a week.

I'll start tracking body fat percentage too, and take a closer look at cal requirements. Thanks, Deac.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

2000 is too low for a guy your size. You are losing both fat and muscle at that rate.
I would not try to lose more than 10 lbs per month.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you started this thread. I want to do something about improving my general conditioning and trading back sum of the fat that replaced muscle during my recovery from the back injury. 

You mentioned The possibility of hooking up to do something during the phenomenal waste of time during the "not snowboarding" part of the year! :laugh: 

I was going to ask you if you had a mountain bike or something like that to see if maybe that was something you wanted to try and get together to do. I have two mountain bike racks for my Yakima bars, so we could mount them up & go ride any number of paved or dirt trails around here. 

Shoot me a text if that's something you'd be interested in doing. 

I would also just like to add that I tend to agree with Deacon about that daily calorie intake goal. You are very tall & pretty solidly built even @ 290!! (...if you recall, I was quite shocked when you told me how much you weigh!). You are not soft n pudgy (like I am) and all that muscle you do have is an efficient calorie burning furnace. 2000 calories may just be way too little for you. So don't be discouraged if you find you can't stick to such an extreme cut in your intake!

I want/_need_ to drop about 35-40 lbs. ...currently bouncing between 235 & 240 give or take a few lbs. (...I'll settle for 30!). So I'm willing to commit to a fittness regime with you if you're game! LMK if/how you'd like to coordinate that!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You guys that have never dealt with genetics can't imagine what it is like to eat 2000-2200 calories a day and gain weight. I have lived this life, still do. I track my intake regularly and have been maintaining my current weight for the past 2 months at 1500-1800 calories a day. I'm of equal size to sab. I know to lose weight I have to be active and eat 1200 calories or less. That is just the way my body works. 

Thinking that what your body needs is the same as anyone else's is asinine.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

speedjason said:


> 2000 is too low for a guy your size. You are losing both fat and muscle at that rate.
> I would not try to lose more than 10 lbs per month.


Yeah, I'm only aiming for 8-10 lbs a month.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> You guys that have never dealt with genetics can't imagine what it is like to eat 2000-2200 calories a day and gain weight. I have lived this life, still do. I track my intake regularly and have been maintaining my current weight for the past 2 months at 1500-1800 calories a day. I'm of equal size to sab. I know to lose weight I have to be active and eat 1200 calories or less. That is just the way my body works.
> 
> Thinking that what your body needs is the same as anyone else's is asinine.


Maybe your body is made of magic. If I eat less than 2000 at 150lbs, I will be dropping weight at 1 lbs per day.
Were you born with a nuclear reactor or something because clearly you use calories very efficiently.
But 2000 calories for a person thats about 150lbs is about maintenance level meaning no gain, no loss. If you are lighter than that, you will gain weight eating 2000 calories. If you are heavier, you will lose weight. It's that simple.
Without knowing how heavy you are, its hard to determine if 2000 calories a day is good for you.
http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo brought up a great point about genetics. 

While I did look up my cal requirements online, it was mainly to confirm my thought that 2000 was my goal and that was based on my personal experience. Historically I weigh about 10% of my caloric average intake. If I'm eating 2000 then I'll drift towards the low-200s, if I'm eating 2500 then my weight will drift to the mid-200s. I've never been this heavy though, so I've either gotten crazy and began killing 3000 cals a day or my metabolism slowed down.

I'm hoping and betting that it's the former, and getting back in the 2000 range will bring me back home.

I definitely don't want to lose muscle though..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> You guys that have never dealt with genetics can't imagine what it is like to eat 2000-2200 calories a day and gain weight. I have lived this life, still do. I track my intake regularly and have been maintaining my current weight for the past 2 months at 1500-1800 calories a day. I'm of equal size to sab. I know to lose weight I have to be active and eat 1200 calories or less. That is just the way my body works.
> 
> Thinking that what your body needs is the same as anyone else's is asinine.


:blink:     :blink:

Holy Crap Argo!!! All your posts suggest you are an extremely active guy! You _REALLY_ manage to survive on so few calories???? I'd waste away in 6 months on that!! :blink:

And just as in Sab's case,.. When we met I could see you werent sum scrawny,.. Veggy nibbling hipster! You're a good sized dude,... But I never would have pegged you (..or Sab) in that 250+ weight range!!!

That has to be tough to do! Mad respect for being able to stick with it! 

Ppl are usually surprised when they learn my actual weight, (even when I was @ 315lbs!) But I'm "Tall in the Saddle!" Long torso, relatively short legs. So I spread most of that weight out between my hips n shoulders! Rather than having a HUGE belly. Plus I had massively muscled thighs n calves,.. So lots of weight density there as well! 

It's good you chimed in Argo because I agree that all those supposed "scales 'n charts" are sooo widely generic! I got down to 195 from 315 in less that eight months. I was lifting n riding mtb, as well as lots of kayak paddling. I went from a tight 44 waist to a 34 that was starting to get loose,... And Those body fat charts *STILL* listed me as *obese!!* 6'- 195 lbs Obese???? Bullshit!

At the same time, My friends & family were starting to think I'd gone anorexic! :laugh: (...I even got asked by a co-worker if I was "On the Pipe!") LoL!

Sab,.. You'll find the balance that works for you. Dont worry about charts n scales n shit!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Glad you started this thread. I want to do something about improving my general conditioning and trading back sum of the fat that replaced muscle during my recovery from the back injury.
> 
> You mentioned The possibility of hooking up to do something during the phenomenal waste of time during the "not snowboarding" part of the year! :laugh:
> 
> ...


I think the biking thing is a good idea. I have a full summer class load, so it can't be super regular considering how far you are from me, but I like your idea and we'll make it work.

Pick a start day for your program and post up in this thread. Maybe a few guys can track their stuff here. Posting for everyone brings in accountability, it might help to keep you going when you're feeling over it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

People under 250 lbs should be barred from this conversation. It's obvious that you don't know what the "struggle" is like.

My brother in law is 180 and can eat 10k calories a day with no weight gain. I have a few friends in that same boat.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:     :blink:
> 
> Holy Crap Argo!!! All your posts suggest you are an extremely active guy! You _REALLY_ manage to survive on so few calories???? I'd waste away in 6 months on that!! :blink:
> 
> ...


I'm actually around 340 now. I gained 40 or 50 since last year, past 12 or 14 months, I'm not riding daily this season


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> *People under 250 lbs should be barred from this conversation. It's obvious that you don't know what the "struggle" is like.*
> 
> My brother in law is 180 and can eat 10k calories a day with no weight gain. I have a few friends in that same boat.



I agree!! :laugh:

I gain 5 lbs just _looking_ at a picture of a doughnut!! I had to be in the gym 3-4 days a week for 1 to 1.5 hours of SOLID lifting to add any muscle to my upper body. And I was biking and paddling on the between gym days. 5 days a week with one day of rest! As soon as I slowed or stopped,.. The man boobs came back! (...proly a perky B or C cup presently!) lol :crying: :crying:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I hear you guys on the easy to gain weight but hard to lose. I'm 260lbs and I have had a hard time losing weight in the past couple years. I recently started running, I was 200lbs back 2002 and I was running almost everyday. I'm 40 now so I want to ease into it but I think running is best for weight loss and weight management. 

PS: I hate counting calories. I don't know how you guys do it. I just try to make healthy choices, eat lots of vegetables, and do more cardio.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I too want to lose 25lbs.
I'm going to watch your journey and get inspired.

Good luck!
And... I'll be watching you... >


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I hear you guys on the easy to gain weight but hard to lose. I'm 260lbs and I have had a hard time losing weight in the past couple years. I recently started running, I was 200lbs back 2002 and I was running almost everyday. I'm 40 now so I want to ease into it but I think running is best for weight loss and weight management.
> 
> PS: I hate counting calories. I don't know how you guys do it. I just try to make healthy choices, eat lots of vegetables, and do more cardio.


Try using the My fitness Pal app or website. You can scan barcodes if you're eating pre-packed food, and the website database is enormous, it's a super easy way to keep an eye on your macros.

Argo is right of course, general guidelines are just that. General guidelines. There's always an exception to every rule. That said, remembering that a calorie is simply a measure of energy released, how your body metabolizes those calories can vary based on your body composition, activity level, and yes... genetics.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I hear you guys on the easy to gain weight but hard to lose. I'm 260lbs and I have had a hard time losing weight in the past couple years. I recently started running, I was 200lbs back 2002 and I was running almost everyday. I'm 40 now so I want to ease into it but I think running is best for weight loss and weight management.
> 
> PS: I hate counting calories. I don't know how you guys do it. I just try to make healthy choices, eat lots of vegetables, and do more cardio.


I use an app to track the cals, it's a little annoying at first but once you're used to it it's fine.

All this talk and I should have mentioned that I give myself a pass day. On Fridays I don't track calories. That doesn't mean I go super bonkers, I just give myself a break from scrutinizing too much.

I know I'm over 2k on those days, but I think a pass day is important mentally and physically. It kind of resets the metabolism so that your body doesn't think you're dying.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Right now im at about 250 have a strongman comp mid may ive been eating about 3000 cal a day to maintain weight and eat about 4500 the first few weeks of pre comp training. I went from 320 to about 240 on a 1800 calorie diet a day high protein low carb. Best thing to do is get a good fat burner and drink a gallon of water a day. Dont overdo cardio hit and stair master are great but the best cardio to do is things like a prowler sled, flipping tires, or battle ropes. Depending on what your looking at doing I can send you a meal and workout plan.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am always looking at ways to lose weight because well some women are like that.

Anyway there are a couple of diets I have been successful with. But the BEST and I man BEST diet or lifestyle change I have learned about and used to lose weight is IIFYM.

Look on youtube for it. It's pretty much the go to diet for all the weightlifters and its based on science.

Basically you use the online calculator, figure out your goals, eat WHATEVER YOU WANT to meet those goals and you lose weight or bulk if that's your goal.

IIFYM Calculator - IIFYM

There are IIFYM FB groups too to get you started or to learn more info. 

So yes you can still have pizza on this diet, you just have to log it and not go over your calorie goal. The beauty of this diet is its realistic. You can still eat some junk foods and not feel guilty or blow it all. And tracking keeps you accountable.

MOST people start at 40% carbs 30% protein 30% fat. Then once you get used to that you can reduce certain things but this is a realistic place to start.

MOST people, like 99 percent of people, use myfitnesspal to track everything they eat. The tracking sucks but it works.

I NEED to start tracking again badly. I workout so so much but my eating could be better.

You must know that if you don't eat enough your body will go into survival mode and store fat right????????? This is why people on restrictive diets don't lose weight ever. They are starving themselves. There is a minimum calorie count that you need to eat in a day to stay alive. You have to EAT!!!! LOTS!!!!! Lots of healthy foods lots and lots of it! And I work hard for my muscle gains so I want to keep them so I eat.

IIFYM requires a ton of protein too so I drink protein shakes at least once a day...finding one that tastes good is always a challenge. I like Cellucor's Molten Chocolate right now. There are a million ones out there but some are super gross.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Disclaimer: I'm only 220 lbs but I'm 5'10" tall. Every chart on the internet and doctors office lists me as obese. I think that qualifies me to comment.

Anyway, I completely understand the weight struggle. At 47 years old, I have to pay very close attention to not only the amount of calories but also the types of foods. I cycle 100-150 miles per week to allow me to eat a reasonable diet. When I stop cycling because I'm a wuss about the cold, I have to cut my food intake to 1700 calories to maintain. Hard to do though so I generally gain weight in the winter.

I've been a big weight lifter my whole life and I have really gotten back into it over the past year. As I gain muscle, I find that the calories I can eat go up as well. If I continue to lift hard three times per week, I can increase my calorie intake around 500 calories and still maintain my current weight. The most important part for me is squats and deadlift. The muscles worked are so large that they really effect calorie burn. 

If you want a fantastic leg workout, ride your bike for 20-30 miles and when you get home do a big squat workout (my personal goal is to exceed 20k total pounds lifted). Good luck doing anything the next day though! ha ha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahaha, that's me. I can eat all day the most fattening shit you can imagine.
I just process good incredibly fast.

Couple years ago at a bbq, I had a couple burgers with leaf lettuce on them. In under an hour, I took a dump & there was the lettuce.

One thing I've noticed with my one fat lard ass friend (not suggesting you guys are lard assess)

He put very little to no effort in absolutely everything he does.

I'm the exact opposite, I get drenched in sweat, for everything I do.
Because I put 110% into everything I do, regardless of what it is.

He eats very little, he'll have 2 eggs & a couple pieces if toast in the morning.
He's over 250lbs
eat 6 eggs & half a Loaf of bread, I weigh a buck 60.


Hahaha, how's this lol.
I've always been skinny & athletic.
Played every sport as a kid, played football until I was 21 & could go no further.
Had to go to wilderness camp for bad kids as a teenager.
Even ended up doing to stinks consecutively, which at the time was the worst thing imaginable.

Never in all those years, even whilst being in far better shape, I never, ever had a 6 pack of chic hornifying abbs.
Sure would have liked too.
No matter what I did I always had a little bit of fat hiding the 6 pack.

About 3 years ago. I was working for a guy who grew weed, haha a lot of weed, like 5 different houses full to the brim.
My full time job was dope, literally, haha

5 days a week, all day every day. Cloning, re-potting, trimming, everything.
He was paying me to dump all the shake @ the town dump.
A bit risky when you're dumping 10 garbage bags full of super stinky trimmings.
I mentioned he should get some bubble hash bags.

He said he had some already, he just never tried em yet.

What!!! what!!!

I borrowed them.

Now I was making a shit tonne of bubble hash.
Everyone has their own method, but mine is the cats ass.

Using a tennis racket, I would smash it into a bucket full of ice & weed. I used to joke to people & say if there ever was a "national better off" contest I would be the undisputed champion haha.

Cause If you seen a silhouette of me doing it, haha you'd be pretty impressed by my tennis racket, haha.

I would do this for hours & hours, to the point where sweat would drip off me. 
I'd have to adjust my stance to give my muscles a break. Like stand sideways.

Any who @ 39 years old, I got my very first 6 pack, haha.

From making bubble hash Bwa ha ha ha 


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It has been mentioned already, and I meant to point it out as well, that _staying_ on a rigid low calorie intake entirely will result in your body eventually adjusting to that lower intake and the fat burning will stop.

I found it effective to _never_ go more than 2-3 days on the absolute, strict low calories before having a day (…or even two occasionally) where I take in many more calories than the goal. 

Doing it this way, it seems my body never goes into that _"I'm Starving! Stop burning your fat reserves"_ mode! As long as I maintain my level of activity,.. Those high calorie days do not impede my weight loss! They actually facilitate it! And I don't feel resentful, angry or deprived this way either!

So,… No need to _completely_ surrender all those craft beers, or burgers Sab!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that on Fridays I don't track or follow any rules. I weigh-in on Friday mornings, then I'm good for whatever for the rest of the day.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Hahaha, that's me. I can eat all day the most fattening shit you can imagine.
> I just process good incredibly fast.
> 
> Couple years ago at a bbq, I had a couple burgers with leaf lettuce on them. In under an hour, I took a dump & there was the lettuce.
> ...












I can't even....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

so in other words, you cant relate and this thread is not something to do with a problem you have..... :blahblah:

I have been big my whole life, my dad, grand dad all larger bodied people. Between 21 and now(39) I have been from 370+ lbs at my heaviest down to 220 at my lightest. 

I was 370+ when I turned 21. 3 months after my birthday I got my tongue pierce and went on a liquid diet for 2 weeks then a very light food and liquid diet for another 2 weeks. I dropped like 20 lbs in that first month but I was only taking in about 500 calories. 

After I noticed the weight drop I started hitting the weights hard again(I lifted in highschool alot). and I also started riding a bike everywhere, probably 10-20 miles a day. I stuck to a strict diet of around 1000 calories. I was able to drop about 10 lbs a month over the next 10 months. So with 2-3 hours of weight lifting, a couple hours of biking and a very strict diet I dropped about 2.5 lbs a week, not very much.

Anyway, as years go on, probably the next 4 or 5 years I monitored my intake and exercise very heavily and was able to maintain my weight with the same workouts plus around 1800-2000 calories, very low intake by most "normal" peoples standards.....

After about 27 years old I started not working out as much as it interfered with school and family life so over the next 4 years I gained back up to about 280 from my 220lb low. I have slowly gained now back up to the weight I am now. I was able to maintain from 280-290 by hiking/biking/snowboarding 5-7 days a week with a 2000ish calorie diet. 

Also, In the 220 lb range you can start to see the definition in my stomach so I am not a small build person by any means. The guys I used to work out with always hated that I could gain muscle mass so fast while they had to struggle to put on 5 lbs I could do that in a week of heavy lifting(or it seemed) and I had noticeable changes physically after a few weeks of lifting, they all took months. 



timmytard said:


> Hahaha, that's me. I can eat all day the most fattening shit you can imagine.
> I just process good incredibly fast.
> 
> Couple years ago at a bbq, I had a couple burgers with leaf lettuce on them. In under an hour, I took a dump & there was the lettuce.
> ...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Also, In the 220 lb range you can start to see the definition in my stomach so I am not a small build person by any means. The guys I used to work out with always hated that I could gain muscle mass so fast while they had to struggle to put on 5 lbs I could do that in a week of heavy lifting(or it seemed) and I had noticeable changes physically after a few weeks of lifting, they all took months.


Boom, that's me exactly. I'm just a little luckier that my metabolism is higher than yours.

A question that's been on my mind since this post blew up...Argo when you're eating ~1500 cals a day how do you feel? Do you FEEL like you're really cutting back and hungry, or is it a place of homeostasis appetite-wise for you?

I ask because I have heard theories that if you really listen, your body lets you know about your intake needs and you don't necessarily have to count cals if you're careful about only eating when hungry, stopping when you're not hungry (instead of eating until full). But if 1200-1500 cals sucks to stick with, then I think that I can toss that "listen to your body" theory out the window.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have to watch it. Most days I am fine with it. I have to not have sauces or dressings as much as possible, limit pastas/breads, no sugary drinks, as few empty calories as possible so I can eat real food. If your asking if I can eat a whole pizza, nah, im full after a couple slices. When I am eating lower calorie intake diets I dont feel week or starved for the most part. Occasionally I will feel hungry.

Listening to my body brought me right back up to 280-290 after spending years at 220. 
For me 1500 to 1800 calories has to be a normal diet or I will gain quickly. If I go under 1200 I start to feel hungry all the time but I start to loose weight, maybe a pound or two a week. Under 1000 is pretty shitty and I will drop over 2 lbs a week. Under 800 miserable and I dont get any more gain out of dropping that low.. 

I used to track my calories on paper, now I do it on the fitness pal app.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Good to know, thanks for that. I'll stick to app tracking.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's been a struggle, but I've manage to lose 5lbs and am down to 156.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

f00bar said:


> It's been a struggle, but I've manage to lose 5lbs and am down to 156.


I could put copies of you on either side of an olympic bar and bench press reps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> It's been a struggle, but I've manage to lose 5lbs and am down to 156.





















You had that coming & you know it!!! :finger1: >


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I gained 5 lbs in the last couple of years and can't seem to shake it off. Now I'm up to 112. :wink: What to do?

Seriously though, 2000 cal is way too low for a big but physically active man. In my best guesstimation that's how much I normally eat. You'll retain fat but start losing muscle mass if you stay undernourished.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm with Sabota...new contest in the big man thread: how many times we could bench press with one Foobar on each side. Sadly, I'd only get 2 or 3.

Squats though...I could rep him out for several sets of 10 :smiley:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

d2cycles said:


> I'm with Sabota...new contest in the big man thread: how many times we could bench press with one Foobar on each side. Sadly, I'd only get 2 or 3.
> 
> Squats though...I could rep him out for several sets of 10 :smiley:


I could work out with him on bench. Squats would be a warm up. Leg press I would not even know the two of him were there.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> I gained 5 lbs in the last couple of years and can't seem to shake it off. Now I'm up to 112. :wink: What to do?
> 
> Seriously though, 2000 cal is way too low for a big but physically active man. In my best guesstimation that's how much I normally eat. You'll retain fat but start losing muscle mass if you stay undernourished.


Considering I am 40(ok 39) and have lived most of my adult life like this and am fairly strong musculature wise, I disagree with your conclusion.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

:laughat:
Ya, same here! Actually, I don't really qualify in this big man thread....but at 5'8" and around 180....also been a weightlifter for 20+years, I am trying to lose 10lbs. I was big into the HIT principle, as it gave me big gains in strength and size, but it does take a toll. I am just coming off taking 6 months off training as a back injury(bent over rows) and feel much better during workouts. 
You guys are on the right track though. All of us train hard....but its diet that is the true secret to weight loss.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> I gained 5 lbs in the last couple of years and can't seem to shake it off. Now I'm up to 112. :wink: What to do?
> 
> Seriously though, 2000 cal is way too low for a big but physically active man. In my best guesstimation that's how much I normally eat. You'll retain fat but start losing muscle mass if you stay undernourished.


If you're not eating complete shit, 2000 calories is a lot of nutritious food. Like, a lot.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

2000 cals per day is what i've been targeting in my weight loss over the last 9 months or so, and I've gone from 270 to 226 in that time. Now, that said, my 2000 cals can be bolstered by calories i get back thorugh exercise, and is fueled by a complete restructuring of what i've been eating, including pretty much eliminating carbs and most bad fats, moving to salads for lunch and a much bigger focus on portion control. 

now, pretty much all i've lost has been fat, but I'm beginning conditioning training for summer football (soccer) tonight, so hopefully will see some more changes there.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> If you're not eating complete shit, 2000 calories is a lot of nutritious food. Like, a lot.


Looking at this breakdown I think I might be eating even more than 2000cal. No junk food here and no carbs. A lot of protein though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Sheee-it!!  Looks like the official weigh in for me is gonna be 240! :facepalm3:

Can't say I'm all that surprised. The work pants were starting to get a bit snug again! :crying: (...Toldja I get ravinously hungry after snowboarding.) :laugh:

So I guess I'll call this my official starting weight. I'll be breaking out the MTB this week. Maybe the kayak too. I still have my cheap gym membership, but my arthritis flares (...and spine) may limit how much heavy lifting I can do in the gym nowadays! Proly not going to get those manly pecs or shoulders back like before,.. But I should be able to do some lower intensity lifting to condition & maybe build a bit of the upper body back! :dunno: 

Good luck to all of us who are gonna join Sabatoa in this mid life, Battle of the Bulge!  :huh:

*4/13/2016*
6' - 240lbs. (Most of my hair and,.. Amazing blue eyes!)  :laugh:
38-40 waist!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

The general weight loss/exercise thread was pretty good and I documented a bunch of my progress last season in that thread. I like that this is a thread for the big boys though. So, here I am...:shrug:

I've always been heavy, my entire life. Even in High School I weighed 249 lbs. I wouldn't say I'm in great shape, fit or even good shape. But, I can play sports and am athletic at least somewhat. I'm 6'1" and before last snowboard season started I was about 280 lbs. My heaviest was around 305 a few years prior before meeting my wife when I was just always eating garbage. I went from 305 to 280-ish once my wife was cooking us food and stayed there.

All last season I would try and do squats, push-ups and crunches every morning because I wanted to get better at riding. I mostly stuck to it and went snowboarding a bunch last season (20 times?) and wound up losing 10 lbs over the season, bringing me down to 270.

Last April my wife and I decided to start going to the gym and attempting to eat a little better. No diet, not really watching what I'm eating, just actively staying away from ice cream, cookies and trying to have reasonable portion sizes. With a couple of breaks in-between with vacations and laziness, I was down to 238 lbs in November before my brother's wedding. Then, laziness set in as we traveled to Brazil for the wedding and had our own medical things going on when we got back from Brazil and I weighed back in at 250 when we went back to the gym ~3 weeks ago. After 1 week being back at the gym for 4 days, I was down to 245.5 and then spent 4 days up at Jay Peak last week riding and was 240 lbs at the gym last week.

We haven't been back to the gym this week with trying to get a new puppy house-trained and whatnot, but we've been taking the dogs for walks, so hopefully I'm still 240-245 range.

Our routine is/was pretty simple... we have 4 muscle/lifting days - arms, legs, core & balance - then always try and do 30 minutes of exercise after the lifting. I personally rock the stationary bikes while my wife likes the treadmill. Treadmill hurts my feet and knees though and I just like the bike more overall.

As far as eating goes... if I don't have 3 solid meals per day, I will feel sick. Sure, if I had done a diet, I probably would have lost more weight, but I think I'm just not likely to stick to a "diet".

The goal is to get back into the gym at least 4 days per week. When we first got into our rhythm we were going 5/6 days per week and it felt good to go and do a workout and be in that rhythm.

I certainly noticed the drop from 280 to 245-ish and people did as well. Not gonna lie, it does feel great to get the compliments and know your hard work is paying off. What I liked better though was the added energy and small performance boost when it came to snowboarding. I felt I was a stronger rider overall this season and was able to ride for longer periods of time before my legs were too tired and giving out on me.

I have gotten a couple of weird looks and my wife has teased me a couple of times at the gym because when I go a full 30 minutes on the exercise bike and push it (~21 mph + and ~10.5 miles +) I wind up having a pool of sweat around the bike from dripping off me and my clothes are soaked through. But, you know what? It just means I'm busting my ass and it feels good to do it, like you've accomplished something. I always clean up, so no worries there and I just shower the sweat off, so I'm not too worried about it!! :grin:


Forgot to post my age - I'm 31.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh and another reason I started doing little workouts at home on my own was that I had been complaining of back pain and went to see my doctor a couple of times... each time I went, she basically told me I was fat and lazy and to do core exercises. With going to the gym, my back pain was gone.

The last few months, I've had some more back pain because I've put some of the weight back on and been more sedentary with less core workouts. Time to get back to it!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think I really have a Before / After photo to show... but here's a photo from during last season (dark coat) vs. 2 photos from last week @ Jay (green coat) - my profile photo with the ice in my beard is also from last season:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Subbed for support. You know your body Sabatoa lets geeeeter dunn!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

i'm too pussy to weigh myself atm :|


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I had started cutting down 3 or 4 weeks ago to my current 1500 calorie goal. I want to be under 250 for next jan/Feb time frame so I can do a heli trip and not worry about killing everyone below me or myswlf with huge sluff or avalanche. 

I'll weigh myself when I get home from the mountain.

I wish I could eat all that good food on a regular basis, I get maybe one really tasty meal a week. Other than that it's fish, chicken, veggies cooked at home with a turkey/chicken breast sandwich tossed in here and there, maybe 3 times a week.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

high fat lower carb guys. this calorie counting talk is killing me in the face


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

so much broscience in this thread. I can't tell the difference between real science and broscience so I'll try to refrain from adding to the misinformation.

my diet is simple: I drink only water and tea (unless it's mixed with alcohol) and I never eat any type of potato. You would be amazed at how many calories are eliminated when you give up potatoes. French fries, potato chips, hash browns, mashed potatoes, twice baked potatoes, potato salad, etc... it's all so rich in empty carbs.

Obesity runs in my family but I've avoided it. If I find myself getting pudgy it usually occurs during a bulk so I cut down on my protein intake. Most weight gain is muscle and I haven't been doing extreme bulk cut cycles for a while. currently I'm 6'2" and 185. Very happy with it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dave785 said:


> so much broscience in this thread. I can't tell the difference between real science and broscience so I'll try to refrain from adding to the misinformation.
> 
> my diet is simple: I drink only water and tea (unless it's mixed with alcohol) and I never eat any type of potato. You would be amazed at how many calories are eliminated when you give up potatoes. French fries, potato chips, hash browns, mashed potatoes, twice baked potatoes, potato salad, etc... it's all so rich in empty carbs.
> 
> Obesity runs in my family but I've avoided it. If I find myself getting pudgy it usually occurs during a bulk so I cut down on my protein intake. Most weight gain is muscle and I haven't been doing extreme bulk cut cycles for a while. currently I'm 6'2" and 185. Very happy with it.


This is broscience. :grin:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Used to be a big guy, now I'm working on just being a fit guy hah. I used to compete in powerlifting, and that basically ended when my snowboard obsession took over. I'd float between 230-240lb at 6'1, as has been mentioned obese on the charts but still had a 4 pack so fuck what the doctor said. Since I stopped competing I've been slowly trying to get down to 200lb, been stuck around the 210lb mark for a few months but still getting leaner and fitter at that weight so happy enough. What you big guys will hate, is that I rarely go below around 3,000 calories while dropping weight. I used to have to eat closer to 4500-5000 when competing which is damn tough when you do it healthy. 

For dropping weight I actually really like 16/8 intermittent fasting. Basically I eat between 12pm and 8pm, outside of those hours nothing but water or black coffee. It works well for me because I love eating big meals and I've never been a breakfast person, eating in the morning makes me sluggish and I just want to have a nap. I'm more alert and full of energy without eating in the morning, and it means I get to put back huge meals for lunch and dinner  Could be worth a shot for those of you who also love big meals, eating like a bird for 5-6 meals a day is no way to live, and you get used to skipping breakfast after 4-5 days.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> For dropping weight I actually really like 16/8 intermittent fasting. Basically I eat between 12pm and 8pm, outside of those hours nothing but water or black coffee. It works well for me because I love eating big meals and I've never been a breakfast person, eating in the morning makes me sluggish and I just want to have a nap. I'm more alert and full of energy without eating in the morning, and it means I get to put back huge meals for lunch and dinner  Could be worth a shot for those of you who also love big meals, eating like a bird for 5-6 meals a day is no way to live, and you get used to skipping breakfast after 4-5 days.


I did the intermittent fasting thing too. I read something about how it increases your t levels by making your body think you're still asleep (probably broscience). It definitely worked, but I found myself burning a lot of muscle too and I ended up scrawny. It ate into my gains bro!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

There's a lot of research on the supposed benefits, insulin sensitivity and Leptin being a big one. I never bought into the testosterone thing, never had any issue with my levels either, I do eat fairly high fat rather than high carb. For all the research I've read, what's kept me on it is simple how it's made me feel. I understand the science, but ultimately any diet is only as good as your ability to adhere to it. IF works well for me, and trust me losing muscle isn't a problem. I was using IF while competing as well, and my Fat Free Mass hasn't dropped much from 240lb to 210lb.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh and another reason I started doing little workouts at home on my own was that I had been complaining of back pain and went to see my doctor a couple of times...


Can I just say you and your wife are seriously awesome and amazing!!!!
The dedication and hard work you have put in is so FUCKING fabulous! I know how hard it is because I have also done it. I will never be skinny. I am curvy and I have to work my ass off at the gym to stay this way and I love food. Some days are def better than others. Anyway I am not a bro but I am a curvy lady and I am not posting my weight.lol. I could stand to lose 30 lbs but I don't know if I have the will power.

PS I will also say healthy is always best but I will tell you that I have never found skinny guys attractive. I would take a big guy over a skinny one any day! So love yourself but strive for health.



Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Like to thank sabatoa for starting this thread. Started intermittent fasting at 240ish about a year ago. Dropped down to about 208lbs at 10% body fat. Now that my weight is stuck at 230LBS+ needed some motivation. I'm throwing my belly into this big guy thread. My top weight ever 273LBS.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Well Sheee-it!!  Looks like the official weigh in for me is gonna be 240! :facepalm3:
> 
> Can't say I'm all that surprised. The work pants were starting to get a bit snug again! :crying: (...Toldja I get ravinously hungry after snowboarding.) :laugh:
> 
> ...


In your defense, the best time to weigh is in the morning before breakfast and shower, but after the biggest BM you can muster. haha


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> I don't think I really have a Before / After photo to show... but here's a photo from during last season (dark coat) vs. 2 photos from last week @ Jay (green coat) - my profile photo with the ice in my beard is also from last season:


Ah, you're Jake B on Trace. I follow you LOL

You really killed it your last session. I was impressed.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> I had started cutting down 3 or 4 weeks ago to my current 1500 calorie goal. I want to be under 250 for next jan/Feb time frame so I can do a heli trip and not worry about killing everyone below me or myswlf with huge sluff or avalanche.


Hell yeah, let's do this shit. That's bad-ass motivator you have to hit 250.

One of mine is to skydive, but I don't want to kill myself and my tandem by destroying the chute. LOL


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Can I just say you and your wife are seriously awesome and amazing!!!!
> The dedication and hard work you have put in is so FUCKING fabulous! I know how hard it is because I have also done it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are a couple pics. In the 280-290 range in these pictures. Im 325 now :dry::crying::frown::angry1:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's lunch, for an example. Plus a few cookies for dessert...


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol at all the small guys commenting id never want to be under 220 I much prefer the walk into the room and be the biggest dude in it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Pretty much every hobby of mine other than lifting is much easier when under 220 than when over it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> Lol at all the small guys commenting id never want to be under 220 I much prefer the walk into the room and be the biggest dude in it.


I don't know if I can be under 220 without looking emaciated. I guess if I have no muscle I can....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're lean [email protected] is a lot of muscle.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nuh uh. really? I never looked in the mirror while I was in the gym 3 or 4 hours a day. I definitely would not know.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

So then you shouldn't be worried about looking emaciated... Which at your 250 goal you definitely won't be.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There was no worry in my statement, it was just a statement.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I've always heard its important to eat within a hour of the time you wake up to get your metabolism going. How does the intermittent fasting work? Do you eat as much as you want during that time period or stay within a given cal limit?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

basser said:


> I've always heard its important to eat within a hour of the time you wake up to get your metabolism going. How does the intermittent fasting work? Do you eat as much as you want during that time period or stay within a given cal limit?


This website is probably the best single resource on fasting out there, and this article deals with your first point as its #1 myth. 

Top Ten Fasting Myths Debunked (Major Update Nov 4th) | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Calories are always the biggest factor in determining how your body composition will change, so no you can't eat as much as you want within the time period. Though, having a time limit does also limit just how much you can eat, for some at least... When bulking I extended the feeding window to 10 hours on training days and would regularly fit in 4,000+ calories.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I keep reading that the latest research shows that its whats in our guts that determines how we process certain calories. That explains why some people eat thousands of calories and dont gain an ounce, where others are on 1500cal diets and still gaining. Its not the amount you eat, its WHAT you are eating, and it is different for each person.

Seems that the research is in early days but they can work out which flora are in your gut, and tell you which foods to avoid, and which foods you basically have a free pass on. Look forward to the research being completed. 

Other than that i cant really comment in this thread other than to say good luck.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

^yea wour right except it's called a thyroid and everyone's is different.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I tried the intermittent fasting and it isn't for me but I know a lot of people do it. I guess in a similar vein I have done the not eat anything after 6pm and that works really really well! I should do that again.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> .....I have done the not eat anything after 6pm and that works really really well! I should do that again.


*SPOILER ALERT:*
I'm about to reveal myself as a "crazy conspiracy theory" nut!! :huh: :laugh:

Have you ever noticed that after 6-7pm, TV commercials are _ALL_ about *FOOD???*. Pizza, burgers, chicken wings, etc. etc. etc!!! Your sitting there trying to relax and not pound down a shitload of calories before bed and they inundate you with constant images of food!!!

Then,... In the morning, now that you're feeling lousy about having given in to temptation the night before, after they've done all they could to coax you into destroying your diet,..? _EVERY FREAKIN CHANNEL_ hits you with non-stop diet, workout and weight loss commercials!!

They NEVER air any of those workout ads in the early evening when they might inspire or motivate you to turn off the tv and go do something. :facepalm3:

Madison Avenue is manipulating America into a vicious cycle of spending money on "Binge & Guilt!" :blink: :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I keep reading that the latest research shows that its whats in our guts that determines how we process certain calories. That explains why some people eat thousands of calories and dont gain an ounce, where others are on 1500cal diets and still gaining. Its not the amount you eat, its WHAT you are eating, and it is different for each person.
> 
> Seems that the research is in early days but they can work out which flora are in your gut, and tell you which foods to avoid, and which foods you basically have a free pass on. Look forward to the research being completed.
> 
> Other than that i cant really comment in this thread other than to say good luck.


I've heard this theory, but it was tied to blood type. "Eating right for your blood type" or something.

Blood Type Diet: Eating for Types O, A, B, & AB

No idea how true it is.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My dad is a naturopath, and i do respect what they do; but not much of that is science based.

This study by the Weizmann institute is much more scientific:
BBC Two - Trust Me, I'm a Doctor, Series 4, Episode 4 - Why do some people put on weight and not others ? and can we change it?
Diets should be personally tailored to your gut microbiome, study says - Science News - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

The study was published in November last year, so i dont think its at a stage where you can poop into a bottle, send it off and get back a list of foods to avoid and which foods you can pig out on... But i'm hoping that will be available some day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Can I just say you and your wife are seriously awesome and amazing!!!!
> The dedication and hard work you have put in is so FUCKING fabulous! I know how hard it is because I have also done it. I will never be skinny. I am curvy and I have to work my ass off at the gym to stay this way and I love food. Some days are def better than others. Anyway I am not a bro but I am a curvy lady and I am not posting my weight.lol. I could stand to lose 30 lbs but I don't know if I have the will power.
> 
> PS I will also say healthy is always best but I will tell you that I have never found skinny guys attractive. I would take a big guy over a skinny one any day! So love yourself but strive for health.
> ...


Oh we love our food too! That's why right away I said I'd rather work for what I get at the gym than just diet. I know I love food too much to eat like a bird. If I don't eat enough food, I'll feel like shit with stomach aches and whatnot.

We wind up being motivation for each other, which is great. There's days we force each other to go when the other doesn't want to. We do need to get back into our routine though, but lately life has been getting in the way.

My wife was starting to say she didn't like how "_skinny_" I was getting and noticed right away I lost weight on vacation and didn't like it :laugh: My original goal was 249 when I started losing weight, so I was pumped when I passed that since its what I weighed back in High School. I guess I need to come up with a new goal for the beginning of next snowboarding season.



sabatoa said:


> Ah, you're Jake B on Trace. I follow you LOL
> 
> You really killed it your last session. I was impressed.


That's me! This is my go-to forum username which is from an old AOL screen name years and years ago... no idea why I still use it.

I follow you as well and you've got some nice stats. Your daughter was out there killing it too which is amazing to see! How old is she? Does your wife ride as well? Mine just started last season. She broke her wrist falling last season, but got back up on the horse this season and did pretty well. She's still only going down green runs, but doing much better.

Thanks for the props! We had a great time riding up at Jay last week and I felt like I was riding pretty good on some of the trip. The 2nd-to-last day we were there I had my fastest top speed yet (55.4 mph) and then on the last day I had my fastest sustained speed (51.3 mph), most vert (26.4k), most miles (28.6 mi), most slope time, etc... it was a great day.



Phedder said:


> Here's lunch, for an example. Plus a few cookies for dessert...


Steak, mashed/roasted/twice baked potatoes + green beans is the best meal. Cookies... fucking cookies!! We can't buy them because we have no self control. Oreos don't stand a chance in this house.



gmore10 said:


> Lol at all the small guys commenting id never want to be under 220 I much prefer the walk into the room and be the biggest dude in it.


Sometimes I am, sometimes I'm not. At 6'1" I'm not always the tallest and I've always been a bigger guy weight-wise so I guess I'm kind of used to it and never really think about it.



sabatoa said:


> I've heard this theory, but it was tied to blood type. "Eating right for your blood type" or something.
> 
> Blood Type Diet: Eating for Types O, A, B, & AB
> 
> No idea how true it is.


My old boss is on a Blood Type Diet and doing Gluten-free as part of it and it helped him lose ~20 lbs I believe he said. He said it was alright, but a lot of the Gluten-free stuff was awful. It sounded like it compared to a lot of the Jewish Passover foods (dry & awful)... my dad always says the kosher for Passover chocolate cake tastes like cardboard.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll play - despite currently being under the 250# threshold. Was 234# this weekend and trending down. Biggest ever was in the 265 range and have only been under 220 once in 20 years. I'm 41 and 6'-0". 

I'm fairly compulsive in most of my life. Eating, drinking, working out, not working out. Compulsive enough that I had to quit drinking as it was taking over my life. That being said, when I'm on the workout wagon, the eating wagon is towed closely behind. Fall off one or the other and it all quickly spirals out of control. So I'll use this thread for a bit of extra motivation. 

My wife and I both work and we have two kids (8 & 10) who are involved in too many activities. So we're busy. 

What works for me to lose bodyfat is the following:
- Two weight training workouts per week. Big compound movements like squats, deadlifts, press, bench press, pull ups & rows. I don't lift as heavy as I did when I was younger. I've upped the reps & lowered the weight to avoid the ever increasing injuries and joint pain that was becoming prevalent w/ low rep, heavy sets.
- At least two other types of strenuous activity per week. I'm not a big fan of slow cardio. Never been much of a runner with my bodytype. I enjoy playing basketball. Interval training works great for me as well. I can hit the recumbent bike at the gym and have a ridiculously tough interval workout in 20 or 30 minutes. 
- Follow an intermittent fasting meal plan. I eat between noon and 8 PM or 1 and 9 PM. I'll eat more carbs on days that I lift, and few carbs on days that I don't. I do my weight lifting fasted in the AM. I like IF because it allows me to eat large meals. I used to follow the 5-6 small meals per day to 'keep the metabolism going' and have ultimately found that to be bunk - for me. I was never satiated or satisfied eating 6 small meals. Always (ALWAYS) hungry. As much as I love breakfast food, I don't need it. After a week or two of adjustment I don't get hungry until lunchtime. 



basser said:


> I've always heard its important to eat within a hour of the time you wake up to get your metabolism going. How does the intermittent fasting work? Do you eat as much as you want during that time period or stay within a given cal limit?


All or most of my IF info comes from Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health. There's plenty to read in there. 
- Eat a lot of vegetables. Big salads with lots of leafy greens. Big sides of steamed broccoli or green beans or Brussels sprouts. The fiber is good for me and is a big part of being satisfied that I mention above. When my wife and I are both eating right we can go thru two big (costco) bags of spinach or power greens per week. I also get most of my veggies frozen from Costco. Not as good as fresh, but the convenience makes it worth it as I wouldn't eat them otherwise.
- Eat plenty of protein. Chicken breasts are a staple in my diet. 6 or 8 ounces every day in my salad for lunch. I cook them sous vide and they are tender and juicy. Makes them much more palatable than the often overcooked version of my grilled chicken breasts. Cottage cheese and frozen berries is my general evening snack. 
- Limit the carbs. This is where I find I can add a shit-ton of extra calories without much effort. I will eat a large serving of brown rice on workout days. I'm not afraid of them, but pasta/rice/potatoes/bread are not a big part of my diet.

What's my goal? Short term, I'd like to tickle that 220# number again. Long term I just need to stay active.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Your daughter was out there killing it too which is amazing to see! How old is she? Does your wife ride as well? Mine just started last season. She broke her wrist falling last season, but got back up on the horse this season and did pretty well. She's still only going down green runs, but doing much better.


Thanks man, my daughter is six. It's her first season skiing alongside us instead of being in ski class with other kids. She's getting pretty good. She sticks to greens and easy blues. I expect her to ski blues confidently by the end of next season.

My wife is actually the one that got me into snowboarding- it was her idea! I got more obsessive than her (forums, trace, etc), but she's as bad as we are when it comes to itching to get out and ride. I'm more aggressive than her on the hill, but she has one up on me because she's ridden double-black chutes out west and I haven't yet...because my heavy ass couldn't make it up the summit platter lift to access the gnar. lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Thanks man, my daughter is six. It's her first season skiing alongside us instead of being in ski class with other kids. She's getting pretty good. She sticks to greens and easy blues. I expect her to ski blues confidently by the end of next season.
> 
> My wife is actually the one that got me into snowboarding- it was her idea! I got more obsessive than her (forums, trace, etc), but she's as bad as we are when it comes to itching to get out and ride. *I'm more aggressive than her on the hill, but she has one up on me because she's ridden double-black chutes out west and I haven't yet...*because my heavy ass couldn't make it up the summit platter lift to access the gnar. lol


Judging by the lil woman's progress in "getting aggressive?" In another season or two she may just wind up waiting at the bottom for you,..!!!  

Either way,.. You are _Fo' Sho'_ gonna be playing "catch me if you can" with Bella in a few years!!! :lol: That girl is gonna be a shred monster!!! :laugh:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

2016 goals are to have trouble going through doorways at a 36 waist. Currently at 240 ish with a fat 4 pack. I want to be forever big. Oh yea and pushing for a 1600 pd total at my powerlifting meet in October.:grin:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice, best I ever put together as a Junior was 1452lb, comp PBs combined would be 1507lb but I never got them all at the same comp. I certainly do miss the post comp feast and beers with the team!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Very nice, best I ever put together as a Junior was 1452lb, comp PBs combined would be 1507lb but I never got them all at the same comp. I certainly do miss *the post comp feast *and beers with the team!


SAdly that's all I am interested in. All that restrictive eating and dehydration isn't for me. Good for you guys!!!!!:goodjob:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Never started any weight loss program without hitting weights. 
Started each weight loss program by first getting my body fat tested. 
Monitored closely my body fat/lean muscle mass. 
Goal was to increase or maintain muscle mass. 
Idea is to lose fat not muscle.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> SAdly that's all I am interested in. All that restrictive eating and dehydration isn't for me. Good for you guys!!!!!:goodjob:


Who said anything about restrictive eating and dehydration!? No thanks. I was lucky to always sit pretty much bang on the top of my weight class. Have a light dinner and don't drink anything after dinner, morning weigh in then have a big breakfast and lift and I was always about 500g-1kg under. My housemate on the other hand usually sat 4-5kg over our weight class so I'd watch him suffer the week leading into comp, stuffing my face in front of him haha.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Who said anything about restrictive eating and dehydration!? No thanks. I was lucky to always sit pretty much bang on the top of my weight class. Have a light dinner and don't drink anything after dinner, morning weigh in then have a big breakfast and lift and I was always about 500g-1kg under. My housemate on the other hand usually sat 4-5kg over our weight class so I'd watch him suffer the week leading into comp, stuffing my face in front of him haha.


Well your lucky man haha im a junior 242 with a training weight of 250 so pre week cut is about 10lbs luckily for my strongman comps im a heavyweight so no cut and im actually considered a small heavyweight.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Weigh-in update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
April 15, 2016: 288.2

5lb down, 68.2 lb to first goal.

Body Fat: 37.5%*

Man I laughed when I saw that. I remember being in the teens. Whatever, it'll get back there.


*I'm using a bathroom scale, who knows how accurate it is.


IF that percentage is right (and I now think that it is), then this is what things would look like down the road:

192 lb – 207 lb = Athlete (6-13% body fat)
209 lb – 217 lb = Fitness (14-17% body fat)
219 lb – 240 lb = Acceptable (18-25% body fat)


Source: https://www.fitwatch.com/calculator/ideal-body-fat-weight


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Health-6575XXXX-Skinfold-Caliper/dp/B000NN9SDO/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1460727020&sr=8-1&keywords=skinfold+body+fat+calipers

Here is a cheap tool that is great for body fat percentage. Amazon link $14.70 to your door. This comes with a booklet give you charts....I own it. The best bang for your $$$$$


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Bought it. Thanks bro.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Inspired by you, might start my own thread!!!
You go, Sabatoa!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Weigh-in update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> April 15, 2016: 288.2
> ...


Those bathroom scales are not super accurate, but will kind of give you a reference. I've had a few, and i still use it, I just don't claim what it reads to be my actual BF%. But if you use it about the same time of day and it's trending down, you can be sure that you're making improvements. I'm not a big fan of scales any more, I prefer to go by how I feel and look.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

sabatoa said:


> Besides riding, I need to get to a healthy weight for health reasons that I won't bore people with here.


health reasons maybe more important that what a scale says, bore away.
beetus? pre-beetus? cvd? herpes? shingles!!!??


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Recent blood work shows pre-diabeetus, I know it's weight-induced though.

Family history with heart issues, so I've been taking preventative measures (meds) for a while but I need to get the weight back down in addition to the blood pressure and cholesterol stuff.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Weigh-in update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> April 15, 2016: 288.2
> ...


First things first,…! CONGRATULATIONS! 

second,… I got down to 195 and roughly between 20-24% bf! All the sites & charts I saw _still_ labeled me *obese* :blink: Regular ppl however were starting to worry I might be sick or on crack!! :lol:

_Those_ percentages strike me as something for competitive body builders wanting to show maximum cut & definition! You sure those are realistic??? Real world, I mean!



Deacon said:


> Those bathroom scales are not super accurate, but will kind of give you a reference.
> 
> ….But if you use it about the same time of day and it's trending down, you can be sure that you're making improvements. *I'm not a big fan of scales any more, I prefer to go by how I feel and look.*


Yeah,.. those things are good for keeping track of the general trend. Not necessarily super accurate. (…I've found they can change depending on the type surface they are on,.. where exactly I place my feet, etc. etc. Those factors could alter the readout by as much as 3-5 lbs!!! :blink:

Not sure how it would be for you,.. but I found that each loss (…or gain) of 10 lbs corresponded to losing or gaining an inch around my waist! :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll text you a pic that Lori found back when we were still dating. It's a little too..racy...for here, but it's me at 220 lb, so 18-20% body fat. 

If I got it down to 205 then I'd be really fucking ripped, so yeah it makes sense and it's reasonable if I'm trying to hit 40 at the best shape I've ever been in.

no **** about the pic you're going to get.

*edit*

eh, maybe not. Just take my word for it. LOL


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

sabatoa said:


> Recent blood work shows pre-diabeetus, I know it's weight-induced though.
> 
> Family history with heart issues, so I've been taking preventative measures (meds) for a while but I need to get the weight back down in addition to the blood pressure and cholesterol stuff.


weight induced beetus? kinda think its a blood sugar and insulin type of a dealio (your higher weight(flab weight), is a response to higher blood sugar and elevated insulin, yo)

family history of beetus as well? beetus and heartdisease go hand in hand bigtime

this is real deal stuff, not boring!

you taking statins? 

ur gonna fix all this by eating less and moving more? forever? 

lower your intake of shitty carbs/sugary stuff that raises your blood sugar and insulin response and eat good fats, mountains of veggies and a normal amount of really good proteins. ur cured, tell your kids i saved ur life from my couch.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Welp, my blood sugar was never high when I was an acceptable weight. My recent fasting draw showed it was 101. I reckon it will go back down once the flab does.

I'm on a statin and an ACE for hypertension. My BP is high even when I'm at my athletic weight, I just "run hot". My heart is big (not unhealthy enlarged, it's just big), so maybe it just pumps hard. I dunno.

To answer your food question, 2000 cals is where I should always be. That is a healthy intake for me and it will keep me at a healthy weight even if I'm not working out. To the rest of your comment about the stuff I eat- yeah that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

do you know your fasting insulin?

i assume you dont have any side effects from the statins, still they're better off in the toilet (tell your doc some guy from the internet said so)
what are your triglycerides? 

calorie talk, i just cant

how about daily pix of all ur meals? you know, for internet judging purposes (what else are we going to do all summer anyway)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Insulin levels weren't on the panel, but I was off a bit on glucose (102). Trigs are at 131.

As for the statins, my Mom had open heart at 48 and my Dad died at 55, so I'm going to go ahead and keep taking those. When I first started them in 2011 I had the muscle pain that you read about, but it went away after a month or so.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

statins are great at lowering cholesterol, not so great at preventing much of anything. 

the NNT or number needed to treat to see one beneficial outcome from taking statins is low as fuck. 
Statins for Heart Disease Prevention (Without Prior Heart Disease) | theNNT check out the site to see its real life doctors coming up with this.

lucky on you your side effects from the statin werent more intense. Speaking of side effects, they (makers of statins) used to swear up and down that there were hardly any, more recently they starting popping off about 'new chol lowering drugs that work even better and no side effects!'

well the fail boats are coming in on that 
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/04/160403200139.htm

search around on that. ldl goes way down and this wonderdrug boosted hdl nice and high too... but,,,,,

"The favorable effects on cholesterol did not translate into any reduction in the study's primary endpoint: the amount of time until cardiovascular death, heart attack, stroke, coronary artery bypass surgery or hospitalization for chest pain due to unstable angina, a restriction in the flow of blood through the heart's arteries."

read up on statins with a critical eye and see what you see

other fun, and recent, stuff. they dusted off an old study (a dbl blind rct no less) that never saw the light of day that showed what happens when people replaced saturated fat with veggie oils, etc. well the veggie oil people's cholesterol numbers "got better" but again fail boat time- didnt prevent jack shit as far as heart attacks n death you know trivia stuff. 

i could go on for days, but i urge you to do your own research on what's important for your actual heart health, not going down to beetus town etc.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RickB said:


> statins are great at lowering cholesterol, not so great at preventing much of anything.
> 
> the NNT or number needed to treat to see one beneficial outcome from taking statins is low as fuck.
> Statins for Heart Disease Prevention (Without Prior Heart Disease) | theNNT check out the site to see its real life doctors coming up with this.
> ...




^^^^^^^
+1
I've done the research! Agree %100.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

this might be the first time this has even happened in the history of the internet, awsome!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

wow I have to say I'm also impressed. rickb actually understands sugar's and insulin's effect on weight gain. Very few people view it correctly and most just think of sugar as another calorie rich food that adds fat through calories rather than through increasing the rate at which fat is stored. 

thoroughly disappointed in the lack of broscience here.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

So what Brotein shake do you bros like to use when you're getting your GAINS BRO?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> So what Brotein shake do you bros like to use when you're getting your GAINS BRO?


Prime rib n yogurt smoothie,... Teddy BroSevelt!! :grin:>


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> So what Brotein shake do you bros like to use when you're getting your GAINS BRO?


for maximum gainz I go out, kill a grizzly bear with my bare hands, chop off it's nuts, throw them in a blender with some rhino horns, tiger blood, a pound of shark protein, and a vial of steven seagal's sweat. Then I snort it up my nose for peak performance.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

dave785 said:


> for maximum gainz I go out, kill a grizzly bear with my bare hands, chop off it's nuts, throw them in a blender with some rhino horns, tiger blood, a pound of shark protein, and a vial of steven seagal's sweat. Then I snort it up my nose for peak performance.


Forgot a pinch of salt


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I prefer to bathe in Chuck Norris' tears.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Crap, forgot to say BRO, bros


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> Forgot a pinch of salt


Whoa that's just crazy :nerd:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

dave785 said:


> Whoa that's just crazy :nerd:


do get a little wild:deadhorse:Bros


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Crap, forgot to say BRO, bros


BRO!? ok, cool bro.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Insulin is actually the most anabolic hormone in your body besides hgh its a big tool for bodybuilders. It forms glycogen and muscle tissue. And the best way to spike it is carbs thats why in theory if your trying to get big no carbs after a workout is stupid.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah carb back loading... what does one do the rest of the time? eat high high fat, moderate protein and very low carb. most folks are spiking all the time and getting big all the time. fatbig, bigfat. america


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RickB said:


> yeah carb back loading... what does one do the rest of the time? eat high high fat, moderate protein and very low carb. most folks are spiking all the time and getting big all the time. fatbig, bigfat. america


Rick ever hear of Bullet Prof Coffee W/ grass fed butter & Coconut Oil


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

yes, did that (i just call it butter coffee cuz that guy is a whackjob) for a good while, now i just go with heavywhipncream.









easier and tastes awesomer.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
April 22, 2016: 284.6

8.6 lb down, 64.6 lb until my first goal.

I got calipers and some baseline measurements this week, I'm tracking that on a spreadsheet to measure fat loss versus muscle.

Not that I need the motivation, I'm going strong, but I made this thing to kind of track my progress. It's a map of the directions from my city to my main hill. I converted the number of pounds I want to lose overall into miles to create a distance scale. Once a month or so I'll update the map on my progression "up north". 

Right now on this "trip" I've just gotten out of town, we're on the highway, and the music is up.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice. And good progress. Love the graphical goal check. 

I was down to 231.X earlier this week (from 234.X in my previous post). I've often thought about getting BF calipers, but I know I'd never use them. I do use a myotape to keep an eye on my waist. That's always been a good indicator for me. I should really start recording at least weight and waist. Workout logs I keep religiously and I'm always referring back a couple pages.

I don't have any long term goals but I'll update my short term goals:
- Get into the 220's. Should be able to do that next week.
- Get into the 210's. No timeframe. 
- Get 5 chins. Got *almost* 3 last week.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to being able to do chins again. I haven't tried in a while (to avoid embarrassment), but I doubt I could do one right now.

It's been really good to be back in the gym again. Muscles are waking up and it's already showing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sab,… _Very_ cool & creative progress visual!! Luv it!!



Cinic said:


> Nice. And good progress. Love the graphical goal check.
> 
> * - Get 5 chins. Got *almost* 3 last week.*


:question: :blink:
Odd weight loss goal,.. Here I am trying to _lose_ several of the "chins!!" :blink: :rofl3: >


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Sab,… _Very_ cool & creative progress visual!! Luv it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have different goals.... :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@sabatoa you are amazing!!!! Keep it up. That is not easy!!!!! I have a stupid chocolate addiction that holds me back 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

RickB said:


> yeah carb back loading... what does one do the rest of the time? eat high high fat, moderate protein and very low carb. most folks are spiking all the time and getting big all the time. fatbig, bigfat. america


Keto! Anyone else do a ketogenic diet and get into ketosis?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> @sabatoa you are amazing!!!! Keep it up. That is not easy!!!!! *I have a stupid chocolate addiction that holds me back... *


It can be done! I too like my chocolate! (…I'm a dark chocolate junkie! :grin: )

If you allow yourself a little bit every day so as not to feel depraved,… err uhm, I mean _deprived!!!_ :embarrased1: 0

In season,..? I make my own dark chocolate dipped strawberries!! You'd be surprised how few calories are in 3-4 of them and they're a _deliciously_ decadent and satisfying treat!! YUM!!! :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> It can be done! I too like my chocolate! (…I'm a dark chocolate junkie! :grin: )
> 
> If you allow yourself a little bit every day so as not to feel depraved,… err uhm, I mean _deprived!!!_ :embarrased1: 0
> 
> In season,..? I make my own dark chocolate dipped strawberries!! You'd be surprised how few calories are in 3-4 of them and they're a _deliciously_ decadent and satisfying treat!! YUM!!! :grin:


Omg dark chocolate is my faaaaaaavourite! Need some dipped in strawberries.....ohhhh must do this......yummmmy.....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

LA Forever said:


> Keto! Anyone else do a ketogenic diet and get into ketosis?


I've never gone that far. I'll limit them, but still eat fruit and veggies every day.

I had a roommate in college who went on the Atkins thing. Even at the time when I didn't know shit about nutrition (Totinos Party Pizza's are a food group right?), it seemed like making nachos out of fried pork rinds wasn't exactly a good idea.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Cinic said:


> I've never gone that far. I'll limit them, but still eat fruit and veggies every day.
> 
> I had a roommate in college who went on the Atkins thing. Even at the time when I didn't know shit about nutrition (Totinos Party Pizza's are a food group right?), it seemed like making nachos out of fried pork rinds wasn't exactly a good idea.


Fat is essential to a healthy body. Processed carbs and sugar are the real killers. Fat has gotten such a bad rep ever since the food pyramid was introduced.

I eat pork rinds about 3x a week lol.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

RickB said:


> yes, did that (i just call it butter coffee cuz that guy is a whackjob) for a good while, now i just go with heavywhipncream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought some the last couple of days at Copper... was pretty awesomely


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

Agreed on the body needing fat. Even saturated fat (which really got a bad rap years ago) is essential. I mainly watch my fat intake because fat rich foods are also very calorie dense and if I'm not careful I'll blow thru my calorie goal.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*APRIL 23rd. Update:*

237 for todays weigh in. Down 4 lbs. 

I haven't managed much this week for exercise so could just be normal fluxuation, but I'll take it! :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... Managed to get my "sweat on" a bit this afternoon! I finally got the trucks n wheels for the new Woodstock Tune In, drop deck longboard I got from Wiredsport while I was laid up!! :jumping1:









I spent an hour or so testing it out, pushing it up n down the street today! :grin:
(...It's a lot harder work than it sounds. Especially when you're no good at it!) :laugh:

I also did 20-30 minutes on the balance board afterward. (...it seemed prudent in light of my performance skating!!  :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work chomps. We have nice trails around here that would be good for long boarding. Hmm...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Switched up my diet a bit and I'm Dropping carbs(not fruits or veggies). 

I just switched up on Monday since over the past month I have seen no loss with a 1800 calorie max that included the carbs. 

I'll stick to it for a month and see if there is any loss. Eating meats and veggies is pretty low calorie too.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

You can eat an entire garden of veggies and not hit 1800 too. Do you closely monitor your fat/protein/carbs? I've been keeping an eye on it, but only recently have I been kind of trying to tailor it.

I don't know what I *should* be doing, but my app is set with these goals:

Carbs: 300 grams
Protein: 65 grams (this week I've been purposefully taking in 100-150 grams)
Fat: 65 grams

Going over my history, it looks like I'm getting ~200 grams of carbs per day, and my fats have been closer to 100 grams. I'm not overly worried right now, I think the fats I'm consuming are good; olive oil, fish, etc.

--

I'm seeing good progress, but I need to be careful on the days I work out because I've been going hypoglycemic post-workout. Maybe this is related to me being under my carb levels?

My routine is pretty vigorous, 550 cals of cardio with my heart rate at a sustained 145-155 for 35-40 mins and then 45-60 minutes of weight training immediately following. The last few sessions ended with me sugar crashing on the way home and I've had to ingest glucose in the form of honey or pineapple pretty quick to snap out of it. Not a good feeling, hypoglycemia.

I think on workout days I need to add some carb or fruit before I start to avoid the sugar crash.

I've added brotein powder to my post-workout routine, so my cals are generally 2000-2200 a day.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't be afraid of carbs on workout days. Spiking insulin post-workout is a fairly common way to maximize workout gains (gainzz!!!). Plus, with a workout as long as you've done, your glycogen stores are probably pretty well depleted and need to be restored. Something as simple as a couple hundred calories from Gatorade during your workout could help get thru it without the bonk.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
April 29, 2016: 283

10.2 lb down, 63 lb until my first goal.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> You can eat an entire garden of veggies and not hit 1800 too. Do you closely monitor your fat/protein/carbs? I've been keeping an eye on it, but only recently have I been kind of trying to tailor it.
> 
> I don't know what I *should* be doing, but my app is set with these goals:
> 
> ...


when I was working out more regularly, my trainer advised to eat some fruit (like a banana for instance) pre workout, and a glass of chocolate milk afterwards. on the Livestrong website, it says that "the American Council on Exercise recommends chocolate milk for endurance athletes looking to refuel after a workout", because it "contains an ideal carbohydrate-to-protein ratio".

Why Drink Chocolate Milk After a Workout? | LIVESTRONG.COM

could be worth trying.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... Managed to get my "sweat on" a bit this afternoon! I finally got the trucks n wheels for the new Woodstock Tune In, drop deck longboard I got from Wiredsport while I was laid up!! :jumping1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice man haven't ridden my drop deck in a while bought a arbor pintail a few weeks ago and have been riding just that forgot how nice it is to just cruise and not bomb hills.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kaner3sixteen said:


> Why Drink Chocolate Milk After a Workout? | LIVESTRONG.COM
> 
> could be worth trying.


Because we need a reason to drink chocolate milk. :dry:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So I started bringing a sports drink to the gym with me, voila no more hypoglycemia. Awesome.

Funny enough, I bought some Kroger Carb Master Chocolate Milk the other day unrelated to the comments here. I use it to mix with a whey protein matrix, and a banana for a high protein post-workout brotein shake- almost 50 grams of lean protein. 

Calipers showed that I'm losing pure fat right now, so the protein and weight training is doing a good job off-setting the calorie deficit without sacrificing muscle.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> So I started bringing a sports drink to the gym with me, voila no more hypoglycemia. Awesome.
> 
> Funny enough, I bought some Kroger Carb Master Chocolate Milk the other day unrelated to the comments here. I use it to mix with a whey protein matrix, and a banana for a high protein post-workout brotein shake- almost 50 grams of lean protein.
> 
> Calipers showed that I'm losing pure fat right now, so the protein and weight training is doing a good job off-setting the calorie deficit without sacrificing muscle.


Awesome job!!!! So amazing when you know it's working.

Omg. I am DYING here!!!!!! And I mean dying!!!!! I am trying out intermittent fasting like @Phedder does. Holy shit. Whoever invented this diet is a fucking masochist. I am so hungry. I am only eating between the hours of 12pm and 8pm. I couldn't do it on the weekend (my family couldn't live with me if I did).
Last Friday a woman was talking to me at 11am and I was imagining eating her head. 
Now a colleague just put a cupcake on my desk. 
I just want to eat the apple in my bag so badly!!!!
I will be hospitalized at some point on this diet. But I will finally have a skinny ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> Awesome job!!!! So amazing when you know it's working.
> 
> Omg. I am DYING here!!!!!! And I mean dying!!!!! I am trying out intermittent fasting like @Phedder does. Holy shit. Whoever invented this diet is a fucking masochist. I am so hungry. I am only eating between the hours of 12pm and 8pm. I couldn't do it on the weekend (my family couldn't live with me if I did).
> Last Friday a woman was talking to me at 11am and I was imagining eating her head.
> ...


It took a week or two for my body to adapt to not eating until noon or 1. Now I don't get hungry until lunchtime. Seriously - not hungry at all. Black coffee and water in the morning and I'm good. 

I do love breakfast foods though - so that's the worst of this. But even when I was eating breakfast I wouldn't have pancakes, bacon & hash browns every day. If we get fancy for the kids on a weekend and make pancakes or go out for a family brunch, I get my fill of breakfast foods then.

You'll really love IF when all those calories (or some of them anyway depending on your goals) you would have eaten for breakfast and a morning snack (cupcakes?) get to be put back with lunch and dinner and you actually get a satiating amount of food.

But again, it was pretty miserable for a week or two until your body adapts.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Cinic said:


> It took a week or two for my body to adapt to not eating until noon or 1. Now I don't get hungry until lunchtime. Seriously - not hungry at all. Black coffee and water in the morning and I'm good.
> 
> I do love breakfast foods though - so that's the worst of this. But even when I was eating breakfast I wouldn't have pancakes, bacon & hash browns every day. If we get fancy for the kids on a weekend and make pancakes or go out for a family brunch, I get my fill of breakfast foods then.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! I will perservere!!!! But it's not easy and I feel like a totally nut job most mornings at work. It's rather entertaining really.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> But I will finally have a skinny ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Overrated.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Overrated.


Agreed. Dunno why women want a "skinny ass" need something to hold on to. Squats and lunges, every woman should do them. 

Since cutting sugars and carbs my calorie intake has been very low. Hard to eat so much protein and leafy green vegetables. I'm down 8 or 10 lbs in 2 weeks though. 

I think I'm allergic to good food, makes me fat. Even in small doses it causes swelling. Not that I hate meat and veggies but it gets old. One more week and I will start adding some fruits in.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thirded on the skinny ass overrated opinion. Fit is hot, and curves are hot. Overweight isn't as much, nor is being skinny. 

Argo, have you ever considered getting your basal metabolism tested? You already know that your metabolism is slow, but getting the medical test done will give you a good baseline of just how low it is so that you can find the balance of a calorie deficit low enough to lose weight, but not so low that it further kills your basal burn.

Like you've said, we're all different and the fact is that some people do have bodies that try to keep them up at a certain weight.

Congrats on those 8-10 lb man.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Agreed. Dunno why women want a "skinny ass" need something to hold on to. Squats and lunges, every woman should do them.
> 
> Since cutting sugars and carbs my calorie intake has been very low. Hard to eat so much protein and leafy green vegetables. I'm down 8 or 10 lbs in 2 weeks though.
> 
> I think I'm allergic to good food, makes me fat. Even in small doses it causes swelling. Not that I hate meat and veggies but it gets old. One more week and I will start adding some fruits in.


Congrats on the 8 to 10 lbs. I admire you. I couldn't cut all that out. I just can't seem to do it!!!!!! So I am super impressed!!!!! I loooove carbs and fruit. Can't cut them out ever. I have tried. I just feel sick and get headaches.

I was just joking about the skinny ass!!!! You guys gotta know that I am never serious!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What I meant by that is my ass will not be giant like it is now it will be just moderately large lol. Skinny and me will never be used in the same sentence. I am just not built that way.
In my world this is the vocab:
"Skinny" means not giant/humongous/curvy/toned
"Anorexic"=skinny/boney/model like

Day 3 of intermittent fasting went well. I didn't kill anyone. And I didn't try to eat paper or people. Yay!!!! Win! I did daydream about an apple though. It was a wonderful fantasy. Who needs hallucinogenics? I have fasting 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds like it's getting easier by the day! Water and coffee are your friend k: And then big lunches and dinners are your best friends


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Guess we need some before pics. We don't need your face as to identify you. Ever heard the term "brown bag special"? It's something like that. Rotflmao!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Guess we need some before pics. We don't need your face as to identify you. Ever heard the term "brown bag special"? It's something like that. Rotflmao!


Never going to happen! This place is WAY too open. People will recognize my ass for sure. It's unforgettable...

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Havent been trying to lose weight as I have a strongman comp next weeknd and somehow im down to 238 eating 3500 calories a day. :surprise: Might actually get that fat man six pack this summer.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> Havent been trying to lose weight as I have a strongman comp next weeknd and somehow im down to 238 eating 3500 calories a day. :surprise: Might actually get that fat man six pack this summer.


Omg you should sell a book!!!! That's a ton of food!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Omg you should sell a book!!!! That's a ton of food!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Actually, it's only about 4lbs of steak.


Or 583 stalks of celery.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Eat fat, get thin.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Actually, it's only about 4lbs of steak.
> 
> 
> Or 583 stalks of celery.


500 cups of spinach.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

But only 22 ounces of almonds. 

Have to careful with nuts. 

That's what she said.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

6 meals a day plus protein shakes and snacks haha. But im also training 6 days a week so that helps. If you wanna get big gotta eat big next bulk cycle I think ill bump up to 4500.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

gmore10 said:


> 6 meals a day plus protein shakes and snacks haha. But im also training 6 days a week so that helps. If you wanna get big gotta eat big next bulk cycle I think ill bump up to 4500.


I hate you.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Omg you should sell a book!!!! That's a ton of food!!!!


Hell,..!!! I can do that in one meal after a day of snowboarding!! Easy!! :blink: (...proly nuthin to be bragging about tho!) :laugh:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Hell,..!!! I can do that in one meal after a day of snowboarding!! Easy!! :blink: (...proly nuthin to be bragging about tho!) :laugh:


Well Sunday is Mother's Day so I am going to EAT LIKE CHOMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on Sunday. The trough is ready to be filled.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
May 6, 2016: 277.8

15.4 lb down, 57.8 lb until my first goal.

I've refined my macros, boosting my protein intake goal higher.

30% fat, 30% protein, 40% carb. I'm trying to get 150 grams of protein in a day to build muscle while I burn fat.

At some point I'm going to get my BMR tested to find out exactly what my resting calorie burn is, but I'll wait for a plateau or goal completion to do that.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday Update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> May 6, 2016: 277.8
> ...


You are a rockstar!!!!!! That is amazing. Congrats on your hard work. Keep it up!!!!! I am on my 5th day of intermittent fasting. It's going well. I love that I feel full all the time and I eat way less than I did before. So far so good...

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, I'm down a pant size now. Down to 38 waist from the 40 that I was wearing. woot!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Thanks, I'm down a pant size now. Down to 38 waist from the 40 that I was wearing. woot!


Been avoiding this thread cuz I'm stalled in my workout/diet attempts lately! (But hey,.. at least I haven't _gained_ any weight!) :dunno: 

But I just had to post to give a hearty _CONGRATULATIONS_ Big man!!! That's awesome! Very glad to hear your doing so well!! Keep it up! 








(…I don't hate you at all! Nope, not one tiny little bit! I'm not even the slightest bit petty or jealous!)  > :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks bro, I have a long way to my goals but it's been a good start. 

I've been hitting the gym pretty good, I can't help but notice the guys that are immaculate on the upper body development that skip leg day. WTF.


----------



## royalbomber (May 6, 2016)

*250*

I'm about 250 and think i could really benefit from getting a wider board for sure


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Thanks bro, I have a long way to my goals but it's been a good start.
> 
> I've been hitting the gym pretty good, *I can't help but notice the guys that are immaculate on the upper body development that skip leg day. WTF*.


LoL!! Yeah,.. I've seen lots of guys with massive arms, chest, shoulders, but scrawny little chicken legs! Always wondered how it was they couldn't see how ridiculous that looks! :laugh:

As a snowboarder,.. You won't ever have to worry about that much!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Thanks bro, I have a long way to my goals but it's been a good start.
> 
> I've been hitting the gym pretty good, I can't help but notice the guys that are immaculate on the upper body development that skip leg day. WTF.


Some guys dont its genetics I know guys who can squat twice as much as me but still have tiny legs.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Friday Update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> May 6, 2016: 277.8
> ...


Up your fat and decrease your carb intake. You'll burn fat faster.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll post in my report as well. 

Workouts have been steady. Diet has been spot on. Weights have been going up on my lifts.

Funny thing is that my weight has been very steady at 231.x for a couple weeks. Never varying more than a pound or so. I'll add some water weight if I eat more carbs. Then dry back out the next day. 

Normally this would piss me off and I'd get depressed and fall off the workout wagon. But this time around I've added another data point which is my waist measurement. And that data point is keeping me sane as my waist keeps shrinking. Seemingly I'm in that fantasy land where I'm adding muscle and losing fat. As long as I keep getting these results I'm going to stay on this path. 

I'll admit that this thread has provided some motivation. So thanks for that.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

LA Forever said:


> Up your fat and decrease your carb intake. You'll burn fat faster.


I'm following a plan designed for mesomorphs (I'm a true meso) and I lost 5 pounds this week. I don't want to lose more than 2-3 pounds per week.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Cinic said:


> I'll post in my report as well.
> 
> Workouts have been steady. Diet has been spot on. Weights have been going up on my lifts.
> 
> ...


Awesome job!!!! YES measurements are key!!! Plus I am a firm believer you have to give anything at least a couple of weeks to truly see results.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah, the reality of ageing. Until my mid-late twenties I had to eat at least 2800 calories daily to *keep* my weight at around 57.5kg (127lb). Gaining weight was a largely futile effort. The three years prior to this year has seen my weight creep towards 135-140lbs on about 2300-2500 calories. This season I spent most days eating around 2000-2300 calories and I just found that my weight has creeped to 147lbs, the highest ever. 

I was so sure that riding as much as I did would have been enough exercise, but I have definitely neglected on cardio and resistance training for the past year, largely relying on trampolining, a bit of boxing and riding as my main source of exercise.

Time to face the reality that I have lost my freakishly fast metabolism and will have to sweat to stay lean :grin: Goal: 135lb of lean mass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So I am about 3 weeks into going processed sugar/carb free(ish) and am down about 15 lbs. I started lifting again and added fruits into the mix. Low carb, under 20g, is draining physically even if I am drinking caffeine. 

After 17 days I had some carbs on sunday night while at work, fries, and it gave me diarrhea almost instantly. I also had a little pasta last night as I was in my 24 hour "cheat" period and it was pretty tasty. My next cheat period is June 3 for our anniversary right before going to mexico for a week. 

I had also been having some really bad plantar fasciitis over the last few months. It started while snowboarding, I hid a pothole on a groomer that slammed my heels really hard. I got a bone bruise and then the fascia started to tighten up a week or two later. It has been a struggle keeping it massaged out and is a fucking bitch starting out in the morning. Today was the first virtually pain free day while snowboarding that I have had in months. Oddly enough I got a foot roller ball from REI that has really helped keep the tension down. 

Tendinitis is a bitch, I had some tennis elbow for 9 months about 2 years ago and that also sucked. It came one day and then it disappeared one day..... weird.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> So I am about 3 weeks into going processed sugar/carb free(ish) and am down about 15 lbs. I started lifting again and added fruits into the mix. Low carb, under 20g, is draining physically even if I am drinking caffeine.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow you have amazing strength and willpower. I am really really impressed. So many people start but then quit and you are not. Awesome job!!!!!! So so impressed. Happy to hear the foot is healing. I def. think less weight heals a lot of small ailments as there is less weight and pressure on the joints. KEEP IT UP!!! YOU ARE DOING AMAZING!!!!!!!

I tried the intermittent fasting but my weight didn't move and I was suffering in the mornings so I have decided it isn't for me. I am back to having a morning protein shake or smoothie. But I am not eating after dinner at night which for me will shed a lot of pounds. So at least IF has trained me not to eat at night so that's a big win for me. I can't live without carbs. I eat fruit every single day...but us women need the fiber.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Argo said:


> So I am about 3 weeks into going processed sugar/carb free(ish) and am down about 15 lbs. I started lifting again and added fruits into the mix. Low carb, under 20g, is draining physically even if I am drinking caffeine.
> 
> After 17 days I had some carbs on sunday night while at work, fries, and it gave me diarrhea almost instantly. I also had a little pasta last night as I was in my 24 hour "cheat" period and it was pretty tasty. My next cheat period is June 3 for our anniversary right before going to mexico for a week.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you guys still riding....ice really helped me the last time I had Plantar, especially at night before I hit the sack. I would just plant my heel on a bag of ice and remove it periodically while watching TV. It made a huge difference in the morning and healed much faster than prior experience.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
May 13, 2016: 276.8

16.4 lb down, 56.8 lb until my first goal.

I've noticed that I have a pattern here. Big loss, moderate loss, Big loss, moderate loss. It's been following this pattern since I began, so it's averaging about 5-6 pounds down every 14 days. I'll take it.

Caliper measurements are getting better. Wife is having trouble getting skin on the back of my arms, chest, and thighs. Not so much trouble on my abdomen. LOL


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday Update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> May 13, 2016: 276.8
> ...


SO FABULOUS!!!!!!!! I am jealous!!!!! My scale is finally moving in the right direction. YAY!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
May 13, 2016: 273.6

19.6 lb down, 53.6 lb until my first goal.

An even 20 down would have been nice today, but it's good. 

I should be into the 260s by June 1 if I keep pace. Calipers are showing some good progress, but I wish I started measurements since the beginning. I know my chest was 50" and my flexed biceps were/are 18", but waist would have been good to know.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday Update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> May 13, 2016: 273.6
> ...


So Fn good!!!!!!
I have given up...too much drinking last night....too much eating....ahhhhh

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't give up!

I put my wife on a track similar to mine- she figured out her caloric expenditure and is now in calorie deficit, she's losing 1-2 pounds a week consistently now. Helps that I've also got her on a weight training program at the gym too. :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am down 20 now. I started eating up to 50g of carbs a day which is basically adding a couple fruit in the mix. We also started lifting 2 weeks ago again. Its been 3 days a week but gonna go up to 5 days for the next month since im off work for a month. I have a couple vacations in there which will be tough times. Im gonna try to ride mtb a few days a week too. Im losing 2 or 3 lbs a week now which is ideal but i like 5 to 7 better, it makes it feel more real..... I will take what i can get though....


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice work @Argo.

With a puppy, there's been no time for the gym so we have had to cancel our gym membership which is a bit disappointing/depressing. We have been walking more though, so I'm hoping my weight hasn't really gone up.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was doing great till someone told me I was looking small back at 260 now haha but with the same waist size. And still have a fat 4 pack.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

My workouts have been pretty steady and eating had (or at least I thought) been solid. But my weight had been stuck at 230-231. I decided to seriously start tracking my calories on myfitnesspal. I'd been eating between 1800 and 2000 calories/day and apparently my body didn't like that. Intuitively that is light for a moderately active 230# guy. So I've bumped them up to between 2600 and 2800. Maybe 3000 on days that I lift. And I was down to 228.x yesterday with another bit off the waist. 

Plus, my workouts have gotten 'easier' as my calories went up. Guess the extra food helps my recovery too. 

Also got 4 1/2 chin-ups yesterday. That elusive 5th chin-up is in sight.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I haven't been to the gym in SIX days. OMG. We were away for the long weekend (Canada) and went a little crazy but needed that!!!!! Lots of pool and hot tub time. So I am ready to get back on track tonight and tomorrow!!!! Gonna hit the gym hard this week and go hard core on limiting my carbs. This weekend was carb city but honestly it was worth every bite.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been back at the gym this week. Working hard!!!!!! Did bootcamp circuits and some kickboxing tonight in the 32 C heat. woot. Feeling dead tired. Like jello.


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday Update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> May 13, 2016: 273.6
> ...


You're making awesome progress. Probably been mentioned but how tall are you? Your initial pics you don't *look* 260lbs.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

MARV HUCKER said:


> You're making awesome progress. Probably been mentioned but how tall are you? Your initial pics you don't *look* 260lbs.


My initial pics were from over 290 lbs! 

I'm 6'1" and change. I was clearly overweight but most people were surprised when I mentioned my actual weight. A combination of muscle under the fat, wide shoulders, and fortunate fat dispersal hid how bad it was.

It looks like I'll break into the 260s by Friday. I took about a week off from the gym and continued my clean eating and macro levels and my body keeps shedding.


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> My initial pics were from over 290 lbs!
> 
> I'm 6'1" and change. I was clearly overweight but most people were surprised when I mentioned my actual weight. A combination of muscle under the fat, wide shoulders, and fortunate fat dispersal hid how bad it was.


You must be a square ha ha!
Makes sense, having a decent amount of muscle will also help you lose the weight quicker.

Your biggest risk IMHO is not going to be having the momentary lapse but accepting them and moving on. Heaps of people drop off a little, beat themselves up about it and end up losing focus on the big picture & sliding right back.
Keep plowing ahead, you're doing well.


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> It's good you chimed in Argo because I agree that all those supposed "scales 'n charts" are sooo widely generic! I got down to 195 from 315 in less that eight months. I was lifting n riding mtb, as well as lots of kayak paddling. I went from a tight 44 waist to a 34 that was starting to get loose,... And Those body fat charts *STILL* listed me as *obese!!* 6'- 195 lbs Obese???? Bullshit!


It shouldn't if your numbers are right.
6'0 & 195lbs = BMI of 26.2 
Which is overweight - but at the low end of the 'overweight' range (25.0 to 29.9). Obese starts is 30 and above.


But you're right, BMI is completely generic. Don't take into account any other physiological measurements. Patently obvious that some people's frames... hips, shoulders, musculature etc... make them a lot heavier without any extra fat.

Ever want to scare yourself... the Japanese BMI chart is overweight from 20-24.9 & obese at 25. So a 6'0 Japanese dude is considered overweight at 67kg / 148lbs... obese at 185lbs.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

MARV HUCKER said:


> You must be a square ha ha!
> Makes sense, having a decent amount of muscle will also help you lose the weight quicker.
> 
> Your biggest risk IMHO is not going to be having the momentary lapse but accepting them and moving on. Heaps of people drop off a little, beat themselves up about it and end up losing focus on the big picture & sliding right back.
> Keep plowing ahead, you're doing well.


Since I'm relatively tall it's more like a big rectangle, but yeah lol. 

Definitely working on staying focused and motivated.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday Update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
May 27, 2016: 270.6

22.6 lb down, 50.6 lb until my first goal.

This is a week of "almosts". I'm almost out of the 270s, and at 26.xx% body fat I'm almost not obese. Next week I will check off both of those things.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

In line with the 'almost' post above, yesterday, I was about an inch from the mythical (to me) 5th chin-up. I'll get that unicorn next week. Toying around with goals after that but I'm eyeing 3 sets of 5. 

Other lifts have been progressing nicely. Weight has been fairly steady of late - but I've been eating at or around maintenance as I'm enjoying this strength run and don't want to cut it short by under eating.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Crap thanks for posting, I forgot my update.

So I sucked this past week. Went to Canada for a few days. Poutine, etc. Gotta knuckle down and get under 270.


April 1, 2016: 293.2
June 3, 2016: 270.4


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am dieting. And I need one of you to be this guy because Elizabeth is me!


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

Did you give up giving up something for Lent?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I am dieting. And I need one of you to be this guy because Elizabeth is me!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvOEIKmgHow


COTDAMMIT ELIZABETH.

That shit was hilarious.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
June 10, 2016: 266.2

27 lb down, 46.2 lb until my first goal.

I got a Garmin VivoActive HR for activity tracking and calorie expenditures. Of course the week I buy it, school gets crazy and I'm at the gym less than usual. It's a good motivating tool to get active during the day at work though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have not given up on it yet. I have been in mexico for a bit though. We have been steady with hitting the gym but i also hit the tacos and margaritas over the past week effectively stalling my progress. Im back on track today, heading down to San Francisco until sunday... home for the week to hit the gym then back to the bay area for a couple months. I am gonna either have to ride alot or find a gym to use while down there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> June 10, 2016: 266.2
> ...


Congrats! Where's that on your map?

The watch can be a good motivator. Keeps me motivated to reach the amount of steps or stair flights I set to rach daily and to _not_ take the bus but go by foot even if it's pouring rain.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just over an hour into the 3.5 hour journey on my map, but the map has a farther goal than the one I have here on post. 

I'll post the updated map in about two weeks, I've been coloring it in once a month. :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Unless the wheels fall off, tomorrow should be a good report. 

I'm entering an awkward weight zone though. My clothes are stupid big on me, I look like a kid wearing hand-me-downs that I haven't grown into yet...but I'm not in the mood to buy clothes that I'm just going to shrink out of either. 

If I can hold off on new clothes until I reach 250 (about a month at this rate) then the things I buy then will still fit okay at 220.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
June 10, 2016: 263

30.2 lb down, 43 lb until my first goal.

How are you guys going?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> June 10, 2016: 263
> ...


Personally, I'm not. Haha.

You're doing great though! We have been having a tough time finding the time to get back to the gym with me starting a new job (this is my 6th week) and having a puppy (4 months old now). But I have been taking somewhat regular walks at work (about 2.5 miles a day) and then we have been good about walking the dogs at home or hiking with them on weekends.

I haven't weighed myself, if anything I've probably gained a couple of pounds back. It sucks.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Chart of my progress and projected progress.

After 12 weeks, it looks like I have an established linear path, that's the red line. The blue line is the projected path if everything keeps moving the way it had, and from past experience I know that my track from 250 to 220 can follow this same linear line.

It looks like I have the chance to open the season at my first goal weight. Stoked to see what riding at my athletic weight will be like.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Personally, I'm not. Haha.
> 
> You're doing great though! We have been having a tough time finding the time to get back to the gym with me starting a new job (this is my 6th week) and having a puppy (4 months old now). But I have been taking somewhat regular walks at work (about 2.5 miles a day) and then we have been good about walking the dogs at home or hiking with them on weekends.
> 
> I haven't weighed myself, if anything I've probably gained a couple of pounds back. It sucks.


Grats on the new job man.

I'd encourage you to log onto mytdee.com and see how many cals you're burning a day by choosing the sedentary option, then try staying 500 cals below that each day to lose a pound a week. I've found that for me it's a simple CICO (calorie/calorie out) situation. Even when I can't make the gym because of school work I am dropping weight. The gym just keeps my cardio and strength good.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> June 10, 2016: 263
> ...


That is awesome!
Congrats!!

0 down, 25 lbs to go. :embarrased1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was down 20, had some vacations in there and gained 5. Now im going in the right direction and down 23 overall. 

I head out to San Francisco tomorrow for 3 months and hopefully I can drop quickly out there. I am going to get a parking spot 1.5 miles from work so i have to walk it every day.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The first increase since I started, noooooo000000

Okay, so I was eating like shit last weekend. That's all there was to it.

I was 265 last Friday and I'm 265.4 today. 

As a result, no cheat day for my ass. Suffer fatboy, SUFFER!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Alright, well I guess I get to jump into this thread earlier than thought. One week after surgery, doc says I can start rehab.. 235.7 pounds. Day one. 18 mins on the stationery upright bike, some barbell rows and cleans. Day two, 20 min on the bike and deadlifts. Had to go super light when my warm up set (20x135) about made my leg wanna fall off. All in all, I'm super happy with my healing if not my weight gain..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Alright, well I guess I get to jump into this thread earlier than thought. One week after surgery, doc says I can start rehab.. 235.7 pounds. Day one. 18 mins on the stationery upright bike, some barbell rows and cleans. Day two, 20 min on the bike and deadlifts. Had to go super light when my warm up set (20x135) about made my leg wanna fall off. All in all, I'm super happy with my healing if not my weight gain..


What's your goal? 235 isn't bad, unless you're shorter than I thought you were.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

4'11". What? :hairy:

No I'm 6" 1/2". And no it's not bad but I'd like to get down to around 200. That's where I was a year ago and I was pretty lean.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah yeah, I'm 6'1" and at 205 I should be pretty shredded. What's your plan for getting there? I know your cross fit is on hold while you rehab.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Ah yeah, I'm 6'1" and at 205 I should be pretty shredded. What's your plan for getting there? I know your cross fit is on hold while you rehab.


Mostly eating reasonable, adding back in activity as tolerated. I still have to do the left hip, but if it goes anywhere near as well as the right, it should only have me out of the gym a week. Riding the stationary bike, which I normally hate, seems to be perfect for getting the heart rate I need, given my current conditioning. Thursday I'm gonna give the rower a go, as it's, by far, my preferred method of cardio. Add in some big move weight lifting (minding the torn biceps tendon), and I should be doing enough.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> The first increase since I started, noooooo000000
> 
> I was 265 last Friday and I'm 265.4 today.


:blink:
Why all the angst???

*.4 lbs???* Take another dump! Prolem solved!  :laugh:

Seriously,.. that could just be the difference in how hydrated you've been lately with all the hot weather! Even if it isn't? You're gonna have some weeks of plateauing & stalling every once in a while!

Don't sweat it! You're doing great!! :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink:
> Why all the angst???
> 
> *.4 lbs???* Take another dump! Prolem solved!  :laugh:
> ...


I was mostly joking. I have a good bead on the way my body works- it was a legit flat week due to partying.

I'm down a couple pounds so far this week. I'd love to be 259.xx on Friday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

We went back to the gym today finally. Up from 240 during riding season to 251 today... not great, but about what I figured. Started eating better this week as well, so hopefully it'll be easy to get back down. The lightest last year was 238 which was my lightest since high school, so I guess I'll set that as the goal for now.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great thread! 
Im a bigger guy, 6'1", 250lbs. Been slowly losing weight for the last year, was 268lbs winter 2015. I'm very active & my goal isn't to loose weight fast, just slowly take it off in a way I can maintain for the rest of my life. Ive done the loose weight really fast gain it all back & then some before, not going to do it again. 

June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs
Goal- 230ish by January 2017
Age- 38


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
July 1, 2016: 259.4

33.8 lb down, 39.4 lb until my first goal.

Lookit that, almost halfway to my first goal.

Updated map attached. If this were a road trip, I'd be at the point where we feel like we're "Up North" now. There would be more snow on the ground and open fields have turned into forest.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> July 1, 2016: 259.4
> ...


Sab, that's an awesome way to chart your results! I'm sure having something visual to see how far you've gone helps a ton! Keep it up!

I have recently realized I need to get back into the swing of things. I was a track athlete in college, and now a year removed from a strict diet and workout regiment, I am realizing how easy I had it being a part of a team to keep me motivated. I am 6'3", almost 230lbs. Awesome thread guys!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Down another 5 lbs, all the city walking in SF. Total loss of 28 lbs


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My workouts have been consisting of 40 mins of elliptical training immediately followed by weight training, for a combined workout of 90-120 minutes and 900+ calories burned (according to Garmin). I was doing this 2-3 times a week, as school work allowed.

Starting today I'm changing it up. I'm starting the C25k running program to prep for a 5k we've signed up for later this fall. So three days of the week I'll be running outdoors, instead of on the elliptical. Then on the days I go to the gym it will be devoted entirely to weight training.

I think this is going to be a good transition, because now I can focus on weights instead of killing myself on the combined workout. 

My squats are too weak right now because they're done on the heels of all that elliptical training. My goal is to join the 1000 club by the time I have my 5k race.

300+ bench and the rest divied up between the deadlift and squat. My last bench max was a month or two ago, it was only 270, but I expect that it's higher today than it was then.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
July 1, 2016: 258

35.2 lb down, 38 lb until my first goal.

Just 1.5 lbs this week, not bad considering the holiday weekend.

Today will be Week 1 Session 3 of couch to 5k. It's been good so far. 

Cutting cardio from my gym time has allowed me to put more focus into weight training, so I expect to see mad gainz now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a little prayer to help.... >


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

This week I've been getting re-stoked about the upcoming season.

I am probably over 300 lbs fully loaded in this picture (298 mid-day clothed weight plus helmet, jacket and a six pound snowboard). I can't imagine what it will be like to ride at 205 lb. I honestly don't know what to expect. 

Will my stamina be better? Probably...but it was already good, so will it be even better then? I'm also curious how this will impact my skills. I imagine my board will have more pop, maybe I can properly load an ollie next year? God, I can't wait.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blahblah:


sabatoa said:


> This week I've been getting re-stoked about the upcoming season.
> 
> I am probably over 300 lbs fully loaded in this picture (298 mid-day clothed weight plus helmet, jacket and a six pound snowboard). I can't imagine what it will be like to ride at 205 lb. I honestly don't know what to expect.
> 
> Will my stamina be better? Probably...but it was already good, so will it be even better then? I'm also curious how this will impact my skills. I imagine my board will have more pop, maybe I can properly load an ollie next year? God, I can't wait.


You might notice a change in balance & Proprioception. All that should actually improve & change for the better with weight reduction and increased muscle, but initially it might throw you until your reflexes get used to it. 

Try starting some balance exercises now to retrain your reflexes as you're losing the body mass. Then when you strap into your board your body's Proprioception awareness will already know where everything is! :grin:


-edit-
...you will prolly notice things getting MUCH stiffer also!


The BOARD that is! :rofl3: >


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Good call on the balance work, I was thinking about that earlier this week then forgot about it.

I actually do wonder if my board will be stiffer! I probably blew it out over the last few years though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Good call on the balance work, I was thinking about that earlier this week then forgot about it.
> 
> I actually do wonder if my board will be stiffer! I probably blew it out over the last few years though.


Well,.. If we manage to hook up for a bike ride sometime, I have an extra balance board I could loan you. (...Altho they're easy enough to cobble together for about $25-$30 from shit at Home Depot!) :grin:
Lmk if interested.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> This week I've been getting re-stoked about the upcoming season.
> 
> I am probably over 300 lbs fully loaded in this picture (298 mid-day clothed weight plus helmet, jacket and a six pound snowboard). I can't imagine what it will be like to ride at 205 lb. I honestly don't know what to expect.
> 
> Will my stamina be better? Probably...but it was already good, so will it be even better then? I'm also curious how this will impact my skills. I imagine my board will have more pop, maybe I can properly load an ollie next year? God, I can't wait.











^My prediction of what your jacket and pants will be doing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

^that pic LMAO

That's basically me right now in clothes. It's about time to switch into my 250lb clothes and out of what I've been wearing.

Chomps- my gym has a balance thing for me to work on.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Maxed out today to get a snapshot of my situation.

Bench press 297.5 lb
Squat 380 lb
Deadlift 340 lb

Total 1017.5 lbs

Squat was better than I thought, deadlift is a little under where it should be based on the other numbers. Still gotta get my bench back over 300 again.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have some double XXL gear, if any of you monsters need some?

I know i have more, but off the top of my head.

ColdWave snowmobile pants XXL
These are the heavy dutiest pants I've ever seen.
Just folded up, these things measure about a foot squared.
They have a zip in quilted liner, that zips in at the waist & at the bottom of each leg.
The shell is insulated as well, doubt you'd ever really need to use the liners?
Unless you plan on going commando?
Which I'm sure you could in these.

They have removable suspenders, zip cuffs on the legs, and thick seatbelt like material on the legs, I guess so as not to melt as easy?
$50usd plus shipping, shipping shouldn't be too much I can shrink wrap shit down pretty small.


Also have a RIDE jacket XXL virtually brand new.
I think it's 10k/10k 
$40usd plus shipping. I'll throw it in with the pants for an extra $20 bones.


Have 2 Burton jackets both XL?

One is a Burton Ronin jacket, that line has since turned into the Burton Restricted line. Only sold at selected Burton core stores that have been around for many years.
I wish this jacket fit me, it's the sharpest jacket, with the most bells & whistles I've seen. 20k/20k dark grey with kinda totem pole art on one shoulder in a slightly darker grey. I have had AK gear before, this is way better imo.
Don't think this has ever been worn, it has no wear marks or any signs that it was ever used.
$100usd plus shippingg

Burton Gore-tex XL? Andy Warhol? Jacket.
Virtually brand new no wear marks anywhere.
Has removable spandex wrist cuffs, removable waist gator, zip connector to zip your jacket to your pants, removable hood, and even tiny little pockets that little go-pro batteries fit perfectly into.
$100usd plus shipping.

Pair of North Face XL Gore-tex gloves.
I think they are brand new? Don't look like they've ever been used.
$50usd plus shipping or I'll throw em in with one of the Burton jackets for an extra $25 bones, pretty sure they cost more than a hundy new.
So that's like a free $300+ jacket with the purchase of gloves, not bad me thinks?

Can't post pics from my phone, pm me & I'll send you some pics.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fyi, when talking to big guys you have to throw numbers out there. Chest, waist, arm and leg length.... mostly chest size though.. I have a 6'10" wingspan and a 54" chest. 40ish waist. Some xxl fit and a couple xl fit for aome reason. 

I didnt bring a scale in my rv and there isnt one readily available at my current hospital. Ill get a new weight when I get home this weekend.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

>


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL @ Burton and "Big Guy" being used in the same sentence. Their XL and XXL stuff is tiny compared to many companies. Nobody who has posted in this thread is fitting into an XL Burton jacket or pants.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Same with DC XXL jackets. Arm holes for skinny bois.

Oakley XXL is nice and roomy though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oakley, some volcom, Patagonia, north face, some solomon are decent fits(spyder too). burton xxl fits me in pants but theirs and most jackets xxl are like a 48 chest....

Then the arm length, ugh...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> LOL @ Burton and "Big Guy" being used in the same sentence. Their XL and XXL stuff is tiny compared to many companies. *Nobody who has posted in this thread is fitting into an XL Burton jacket or pants.*





sabatoa said:


> Same with DC XXL jackets. Arm holes for skinny bois....





Argo said:


> ...burton xxl fits me in pants but theirs and most jackets xxl are like a 48 chest....
> 
> Then the arm length, ugh...


When I started riding I was roughly a lean 200lbs! My L sized, Burton Really Restricted pants fit very well. Loose, with plenty of wiggle room in the thighs and waist without being Skittle Thug baggy! Those were designated a *"Team Fit"* in 2011 I believe! Since then their various fit sizes do seem to have all gotten smaller! I can still wear those Restricted pants, as long as I use an extender for the waist buttons! :blush: The thighs, ass & length are still ridable as long as I allow for my TB!! (Two Bellys!)  :laugh:

@ 240-250 lbs, I've found the "fit" of most Burton XL SB pants to be ok. (_...as long as I avoid those hipster pansy, SW, slim fit models._) The "SIG" fit has been ok on me, if maybe a little tight in the arse! (...but then _my_ Arse needs all the help it can get!) :laugh: 

However, I agree completely with everyone on Burton Jacket sizes! :frown: Seems the AK models are the only ones with enough chest, shoulder room in the XL or XXL! But then,.. I'm not paying $500-$600 for a jacket just to ride 300 vert hills!! :facepalm3:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Maxed out today to get a snapshot of my situation.
> 
> Bench press 297.5 lb
> Squat 380 lb
> ...


This will inspire your deadlift:

https://youtu.be/T9Y4o_BqC0A


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
July 1, 2016: 254.2

39 lb down, 34.2 lb until my first goal.

Not much to say, I'm grinding away. Gave myself a bit of a break from lifting this week, but I'm still working the couch to 5k program. 

Today is Week 2 Session 3.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am only down another 2 in the past 2 weeks. That is 30 total. Probably alot of fluid holdings from my drive last night from SF to home, too many caffeinated drinks + sodium trying to stay awake for the 9 hour drive after working 11 hours. 

On a side note, I dont know how you guys that live full time in the city do it. Fuck traffic. From SF to Oakland/East Bay area is a nightmare. It took me about 2 hours to go 15 miles. some people do that shit every day all year for their life. No mother FN way.......


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Fyi, when talking to big guys you have to throw numbers out there. Chest, waist, arm and leg length.... mostly chest size though.. I have a 6'10" wingspan and a 54" chest. 40ish waist. Some xxl fit and a couple xl fit for aome reason.
> 
> I didnt bring a scale in my rv and there isnt one readily available at my current hospital. Ill get a new weight when I get home this weekend.


Ah, see I wouldn't know that.

How do You measure that in clothes?
Chest for example.

Sure it's easy to measure your chest, but how do you measure the inside of the jacket accurately?

I can wear a few men's large pants, not many I'm pretty svelte.
But I also fit, barely, into a 686 women's Xtra SMALL.
How the fuck does that work?


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> ...On a side note, I dont know how you guys that live full time in the city do it. Fuck traffic. From SF to Oakland/East Bay area is a nightmare. It took me about 2 hours to go 15 miles. some people do that shit every day all year for their life. No mother FN way.......


Yup,.. One of the main reasons I'd never go back to living in SoCal! Even splitting the lanes on my motorcycle,.. I would spend 2.5-3 hours on the 5 coming home from work. (w/o traffic, it was a 30 min. drive) :facepalm3:

The beach & bikinis 12 months out of the year took summa the sting outta it tho!! _…some!_  :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
July 1, 2016: 255.2

38 lb down, 35.2 lb until my first goal.

Up a pound, whatever. Had a funeral and a long road trip that knocked my routine.

I was digging the couch to 5K but I fucked up my knee pretty bad, I don't know if it was the running in general or because I was going way past what the program prescribed and I over-did it. 

Hopefully it's temporary..


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> July 1, 2016: 255.2
> ...


Hang in there buddy! That 1 pound is muscle to kill it harder in the gym.


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> July 1, 2016: 255.2
> ...


You have good shoes from an actual running store where they fitted you based on how you run? I know that made a big difference for me when I was more into running. 

Good luck with the knee. Hopefully it's not serious and just some inflammation telling you to take it easy.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not initially. In the beginning I was running in a pair of standard cross trainers, then the knee pain started so I went to a local store that sponsors runners around here and they fit me with a stability shoe (I have pronation).

In hindsight I should have let myself get 100% before starting again but I figured the new shoes were good enough and I went nuts in two sessions and killed my knee.

Had x-rays today, nothing is broken but it's heavily braced and bandaged and hurts like hell. Planning to take it easy this weekend and if there's no improvement by Monday I'll make an appointment with sports medicine specialists.

The doc I saw today also referred me to an orthotic place because she recognized the pronation right away too. :blahblah:


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

I hate injuries. They're so often the beginning of the demise of a good workout and eating regimen for me. I get and injury, get depressed at losing my progress, then say screw it. 

And that's all in my head. No need to let the wheels fall off. Hell - I was on vacation last week where I didn't pay attention to diet at all. And that's fine - needed a break. But it's been really hard this week to keep my diet dialed in. And my wife has been out of town so I've also been single-fathering it for a few days so I haven't made it back to the gym yet. I'm really looking forward to tossing some weight around tomorrow.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Sab,.. I don't want to be a "negative nancy" but even down 30+ lbs. you are still a big bro, brah! :blink: That's an awful lot of punishment on the knees!

I had to give up running in my mid 20's. It was just too hard on my knees. And I was only +\- 195# at the time. There's lots of other good cardio that is much lower impact on the hips, legs, and feet!

You still biking? That's the best one I can think of. 

Good luck with the doc! I sincerely hope it's nothing serious! "Vibes dude!" :grin:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Cinic said:


> I hate injuries. They're so often the beginning of the demise of a good workout and eating regimen for me. I get and injury, get depressed at losing my progress, then say screw it.


Exactly what happened to me. Ripped my shoulder doing dips in early March. I'm only just forcing myself back into it but my shoulder is weak as.

As for running? Knees been saying no since the 90's.


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
July 29, 2016: 251.4

41.8 lb down, 31.4 lb until my first goal.


Crazy results this week considering I did literally zero exercising. Last Friday I had the knee checked out by urgent care, they braced it and did x-rays but they were inconclusive. Since then I've been walking the bare minimum amount needed at home and work, icing, and popping steroids and anti-inflammatory drugs.

Today is the first day that I can walk without a limp, and I'm not wearing the brace. I have an appointment with Michigan State's football team doc to make sure there's nothing going on, but so far it looks like rest is doing it.

I gotta get active again for my mental sanity. Fuck this lazy shit.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Couple years ago, I had a crazy injury to my knee while hurdling. Somehow got a shit ton of swelling behind the kneecap and couldn't straighten my leg past ~45 degrees. That didn't stop the damn x-ray nurse from pushing on it as hard as she could to take the x-ray! :facepalm1:

Hope you find out all is well Sab, injuries blow man but keep working hard however you can!!


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

what was your eating like ?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My eating? This past week? No change from previous weeks- 2000 cals with macros as follows: 40% carb, 30% protein, 30% lipids


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have quite a bit of gear for LARGE dudes.

Probably have a few sticks as well?

I ride bigger boards & I like em wide.
So I'm sure I got a few @ least.


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, we know. You posted to say the same not long ago and it is still the same people posting in this thread. There is a For Sale section of the forum.

And again, most of the stuff you are selling won't fit the guys posting in here.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

He probably forgot is all. I was interested in some stuff he was selling but he never got back to me about size info. 
:shrug:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

bksdds said:


> He probably forgot is all. I was interested in some stuff he was selling but he never got back to me about size info.


That's fine, but there's a whole separate part of this forum dedicated to selling stuff or buying stuff. This is a thread someone made to discuss his weight loss and others to join him, not for someone to come in and try and hock their used big-guy stuff.

No offense to Timmy either and nothing against him, I always enjoy his posts and threads.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> That's fine, but there's a whole separate part of this forum dedicated to selling stuff or buying stuff. This is a thread someone made to discuss his weight loss and others to join him, not for someone to come in and try and hock their used big-guy stuff.
> 
> No offense to Timmy either and nothing against him, I always enjoy his posts and threads.


Ya, totally.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Yes, we know. You posted to say the same not long ago and it is still the same people posting in this thread. There is a For Sale section of the forum.
> 
> And again, most of the stuff you are selling won't fit the guys posting in here.


Someone might not be looking for any gear, they could be quite content with their current shit.

So when a thread gets started up with a whole bunch of goons in it.
That would be where you toss it out there.

To the people that weren't looking.
Maybe they find something so unbelievably cheap & awesome, that they now think their old gear is shit.

Well how fuckin' big are you goons?
XL & XXL won't fit you guys?

Then maybe you are correct?
I don't have any 4 person tents.:surprise:




TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Now that's how to make friends and influence people!

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Someone might not be looking for any gear, they could be quite content with their current shit.
> 
> So when a thread gets started up with a whole bunch of goons in it.
> That would be where you toss it out there.
> ...


Haven't seen you talk about any pants lately. Got anything?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> Now that's how to make friends and influence people!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


I'm all about the Karma.

K I have a virtually brand new pair of TAIGA Gore-tex pants, all black with zip up legs, suspenders, a pocket on either leg & a third bigger pocket in the bib thing.

I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone.
Or through pm's lol.
But pm me & I can send pics through normal emails

Hmm, $50 Canadian pesos sounds pretty cheap no?
That's gotta be what $12 bucks American?
For Gore-tex pants, with that much material.
Yeah that's gotta be a steal?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bksdds said:


> Haven't seen you talk about any pants lately. Got anything?


I've just had a metric shit tonne on my plate lately.
But I have more than I ever have, I think.

Trying to organize my house, so I can show it too people.
Has unearthed a mind boggling amount of soft goods.

I see you just pm'd me, I haven't read it yet.

But just for the record.
As good as the Gore-tex pants are, I'm sure they're super awesome.
And probably more waterproof than these ColdWave snowmobile pants I have.

The ColdWave ones, are SOFA KING thick & beefy.
I've never seen snowboard pants like This, these are like Alaskan motocross pants
I guess for burn protection as well as the cold?

They are so huge, I think I could hide in one leg, behind the suspenders?
I betcha
Oh the Taiga ones are XL 
The ColdWave are XXL 

TT

Sorry for the little high jack


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
August 5, 2016: 246

47.2 lb down, 26 lb until my first goal.


*posted late because I was on the golf course drinking all day. Yay cheat days!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> August 5, 2016: 246
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!! Holy sizzle! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Long way to go for my six-pack but I'm getting there.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

April 1, 2016: 293.2
August 5, 2016: 245.2

48 lb down, 25.2 lb until my first goal.

Knee got a clean bill of health, so I'm back on the Couch to 5K program- this time I'm sticking to the program and not adding all the extra running.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats on your progress!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Flat this week. I'll take it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Down 5 more lbs. Thats 35 lbs total. I probably am down more but ate alot yesterday since im home and did a brewery hop.... I seem to be dropping around 1.5 lb a week.... not horrible but I could do better. Beats adding a couple lbs a week!!


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs
Goal- 230ish by January 2017

August 22, 2016
Weight- 243
Slow & steady...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
August 26, 2016: 243.2

50 lb down, 30 lb until my first goal.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ah shit, I messed up. My first goal is 220, so I'm only 23 pounds away from that.

I'm kinda tempted to post a progress pic, but I'm so close to being done with this thing that I'm gonna hold off.


----------



## teck1078 (Aug 26, 2016)

My wife is a beach body 21 day fix coach. She lost a lot of weight doing it. I started 3 days ago. So far I like the program and what you can eat. Of coure i'm a chef so I find it pretty easy to make some of the ingredients tastey.

At my biggest I was 5'10 225, I did my own program and got down to 205 but I was not getting enough of something in my diet and started having massive stomach cramps. With the program I'm doing now I can eat a lot of diffrent things.

My goal is 185 (my old peak snowboarding weight). Just got to keep going...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you at 205 now or did you creep back up?


----------



## teck1078 (Aug 26, 2016)

i was at 205 but been doing 21 day fix and today weighed in at 196


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
August 26, 2016: 242.2

51 lb down, 22.2 lb until my first goal.

August wasn't great for progress, I'm still losing but it slowed down by a few pounds. I'm probably at a point where I need to cut out my cheat day and just keep working my CICO 7 days a week. I'm in the home stretch and need to press through.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The 21 day fix thing seems like an easy way to control calories/portions for those that don't measure or weight their intake. The premise behind it looks sound- limit the amount you eat.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im going to just put this here im up to 262 been bulking for my stongman comp but most of that is muscle. Will have roughly 3 weeks to cut to 230 for the competition that is going to be fun.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

How do you lose 10 pounds a week without a good chunk of it being muscle?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
September 9, 2016: 239

54.2 lb down, 19 lb until my first goal.


I haven't measured my BF with calipers in a while, but if my body comp stayed similar then I should be sitting at about 24% body fat, so I'm not "obese" anymore. 

Last night I hit the gym for the first time in probably 6-8 weeks, or roughly 15-20 pounds ago. I haven't lost any strength, I picked up right where I left off. I was stoked on that because I've been a little concerned about losing muscle. Tonight our couch to 5k program has us on a straight 20 minute run without walking intervals, If I'm able to maintain my running pace over that period I should log 2 miles. That'll be my farthest run ever, outside of football or track practice. 

Stoked to push on as the season gets closer.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how much of a difference there is going to be in how you snowboard once the season rolls around.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude seriously, I am too. The weight gain happened before I started riding, so I don't have a reference for riding at my old size. I'm guessing that I'll notice it most when skating around, but maybe now my board will have more pop now, so that I can properly ollie instead of just hopping up. 

I might be able to get up on my board from my ass now instead of rolling over and standing up from my knees lol


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I found an old reddit thread where people are talking about the difference in riding after losing a lot of weight. Apparently I better start wearing more layers because I'm going to get cold now. That's never been an issue for me before, obviously. Sounds like I might lose some speed too.

These aren't benefits!

https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/x52yh/snowboarding_while_obese/


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know if you like to do drops?

I'm not much of a park guy anymore, but launching myself off shit is awesome.

A little more than half way through the season I'll fly off something & I'll stomp something that a few weeks earlier would have buckled me.

I don't notice the gradual increase in strength.

It's not until I fly of something that I'm not expecting to land, & stomp it, do I notice.

I'm thinking landing Shit, bigger Shit, will be way easier.

Losing all that weight is gonna make you feel stronger.

Say you can land 10 foot drops when you're heavier.

You aren't gonna have more muscle, but you can defer some of that strength needed to support that weight.

Lbs = feet

So without even doing the riding that usually takes me 3/4 of the year to get to that spot.
That's where you'll start.

Right of the hop, you're doing 15's

And those drops will just keep getting bigger.

It'll affect every aspect of your riding.
Everything will be easier.


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> I might be able to get up on my board from my ass now instead of rolling over and standing up from my knees lol


Now THAT would certainly be worth the weight loss hehehe. Props to all your hard work this summer! 

Think your boots will fit the same?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, decided I needed to get into my winter body (fuck the summer one.) and took up trx and yoga. start: 225lb 4 weeks later: 215. while I didn't loose that much fat, I did chisel down quite a bit. I can feel my abs beneath the fat and started loosing some tit fat (which would never go away with lifting or running).

I think jumping jacks fucked up my knee. fuck you jack you ass hole.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Rogue said:


> Now THAT would certainly be worth the weight loss hehehe. Props to all your hard work this summer!
> 
> Think your boots will fit the same?


Thanks! Unlike the others here, you've seen the actual work that went along with the CICO tracking. Yep, my boots will fit the same. My legs were always good even when I gained that weight.

I still need a new pair though, my boots have a couple years on them and were always about half a size too small in the toes.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jae said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this thread, decided I needed to get into my winter body (fuck the summer one.) and took up trx and yoga. start: 225lb 4 weeks later: 215. while I didn't loose that much fat, I did chisel down quite a bit. I can feel my abs beneath the fat and started loosing some tit fat (which would never go away with lifting or running).
> 
> I think jumping jacks fucked up my knee. fuck you jack you ass hole.


tit fat lol

If it's gynocomastia then yeah that's surgery, but if it's just man boobs then you can lose it with diet and exercise. 

I can feel my ab blocks under my layer too. They should start showing up in the next 20-25 pounds. I can't freaking wait.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs
Goal- 230ish by January 2017

September 14, 2016
Weight- 240.7


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I can feel my ab blocks under my layer too. They should start showing up in the next 20-25 pounds. I can't freaking wait.


What are these.... _Abbs_ of which you speak! :blink: :embarrased1:



>


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jae said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this thread, decided I needed to get into my winter body (fuck the summer one.) and took up trx and yoga. start: 225lb 4 weeks later: 215. while I didn't loose that much fat, I did chisel down quite a bit. I can feel my abs beneath the fat and started loosing some tit fat (which would never go away with lifting or running).
> 
> I think jumping jacks fucked up my knee. fuck you jack you ass hole.


Any milk coming out of that tit? Creamer for your coffee.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

bksdds said:


> Any milk coming out of that tit? Creamer for your coffee.


no milk coming out of them, but I can cream in your coffee if you want.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jae said:


> no milk coming out of them, but I can cream in your coffee if you want.


:dance:

8675309


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

335lbs 3 weeks ago sitting on 313now , the Goal is 280 by December !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BigSteve said:


> 335lbs 3 weeks ago sitting on 313now , the Goal is 280 by December !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you're dropping fast. How tall are you?


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

6'2"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

What boards and size you guys are using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Been on an old 168 canyon for ever! But just picked up my first RCR board a 172 Skunk APE , can't wait !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Damn you're dropping fast. How tall are you?



The first 10-15% is easy just changing your Diet. It's all mental!! So I'm glad I found this post I've got a long way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I ride a 163 never Summer Legacy, the wide version of their old SL (pre-Snowtrooper).

I bought it when I was in the 250-range, rode it all the way through 293, and intend to keep riding it at 205.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

I ride 159w at 207lbs and it seems ok, but I have plans to get another board on the 163 to 165 range.

Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

virtu said:


> I ride 159w at 207lbs and it seems ok, but I have plans to get another board on the 163 to 165 range.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ...


Youze guys maybe need to focus more on EE length than just overall board length. 

Back in '13/'14 season I was wondering why I wasn't noticing a great deal of difference switching between my 3 decks even tho they ranged in length from 157-159 & 163. (...that last is my '11 Arbor Roundhouse. ) As it turns out there was only about 1-1.5 cm difference in EE between all 3 of them. The main difference in how they rode was the flex & profiles. These boards all had very different shapes & camber profiles. From directional full camber, to flat & CrC twins. 

Even so,.. I wasn't having much trouble switching between them. There just didn't seem to be _that_ much of a difference. Not on hardpack groomers & a little fresh anyway. 

Over the last 5 seasons, I've been riding in the 200-250+ range. My 157 NS Proto actually has about 1cm more EE than my 162 Jones Explorer. In fact My 162 Jones actually has the smallest ee of all 4 of my boards. (...it is however by far the stiffest of the 4.) I thought it rode nimble, fast & stable the few times I had it out end of last season. :grin:


-edit-
As a disclaimer,... I was about a low intermediate level rider. So I also wasn't pushing any of those decks to their limit either. The differences between them may well be a lot more obvious if I had been pushing their performance envelope when switching between them.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Flat this week and annoyed about it. Whatever.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally posting an update in this thread. I have been lurking and not posting much.

@sabatoa - Great work, keep it up man!
@BigSteve - Hell yeah dude. I started off at 305 myself a few years back before changing my diet.
@jae - Nice work!
@gmore10 - Going in the opposite direction, bulking up. Best of luck with your competition(s).
@Argo - Hopefully he's keeping up with it, haven't seen a post in a couple weeks.
@HUNT24/7 - Nice work, that goal is certainly achievable so keep up the good work.
@chomps1211 - I see you postin' in here, but are you working for any gains bro?:grin:

My progress has been real slow this season. I think it is because we have just been doing cardio instead of both lifting and cardio when we go. It has just been tough to find the extra time. Sometime in the next couple of weeks though I'm going to try and figure out how to get lifting back incorporated into the routine. I'd like to get some more strength before the season kicks off.

6/30 I weighed myself in and posted - I was 251 lbs and I set the goal of 238 lbs since that was the lightest I got down to last year after starting off at 280 lbs in April.

I'm happy to report that last night at the gym I weighed in at 237 lbs, my best yet. I like to use that as my barometer since that is what I used last year. Of course it is a heavier weight than just me because I'm wearing clothes and shoes, but that's how I can compare vs. last year. We recently went out and bought a home scale, so I weigh myself in the mornings also. This morning was 231.0 lbs!! I don't count that though as my "real" weight though because its first thing in the morning, after I piss and no clothes on.:grin:

I guess it may be about time for a new profile picture....


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> How do you lose 10 pounds a week without a good chunk of it being muscle?


Sorry been very busy lately, but you do lose some muscle but as long as you eat alot of protein and fats while have minimal carbs im talking less than 30 a day you wont lose to much muscle. Also about 15-10lbs of that is a water cut so no effect on muscle there.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Finally posting an update in this thread. I have been lurking and not posting much.
> 
> @sabatoa - Great work, keep it up man!
> @BigSteve - Hell yeah dude. I started off at 305 myself a few years back before changing my diet.
> ...


I always tell people forget the treadmill bike elliptical running etc. Try getting some sandbags, battle ropes, or really anything heavy and move it. Not only is this great cardio it also build muscle. Been doing a cardio session of sandbag carries and hitting the tire with a hammer for cardio lately and its been great on my core and overall cardio level. If you dont feel like your lungs are coming out of your body your doing cardio wrong!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> We recently went out and bought a home scale, so I weigh myself in the mornings also. This morning was 231.0 lbs!! I don't count that though as my "real" weight though because its first thing in the morning, after I piss and no clothes on.:grin:
> 
> I guess it may be about time for a new profile picture....




That's actually when you are supposed to weigh yourself


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Might as well start posting in here as well, since I regularly lurk and follow the stoke. I am actually not looking to lose weight though, so goals are a little different. After getting done with running track, I decided I needed time off from being active and embraced a lazy lifestyle. This lasted about a year and a half and now I am finally working out again on a consistent basis. I used to run at about 215-220ish, but obviously had a ton of cardio everyday for hours a day. I am now comfortably at 235 and stronger than I have ever been. 

Three years ago riding, I tore my labarum in my left shoulder to pieces. About 3 years before that, I actually splintered my humorous bone (Funny, right?!?) in my right shoulder. Needless to say, I have the world's shittiest shoulders! Have really babied them trying to make sure I didn't cause any more harm. Yesterday, after 6 weeks of lifting, I finally was able to bench 185lbs for 3 reps without any shoulder soreness. That is the first time I have even thought about touching that weight again since before blowing out my shoulder!! Goals are set to continue to stay at about 235, but I want to get back to my lifetime max of 225lbs. and just overall lose fat and gain muscle. Beginning healthy eating habits, adding in cardio every day, and even joined a basketball league. Here's to a healthier lifestyle!! :dance1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

virtu said:


> What boards and size you guys are using?


Ride Highlife UL 163W
Jones Flagship 165W - being replaced by a Jones Flagship 169W

I'm really curious to see how I like my 2017 Jones. I think I honestly liked my '14/'15 Highlife UL over the '15/'16 Flagship I picked up last year. However, it did have a warped/non-flat base which was a MFG defect worthy of a warranty. I'm hoping I like the 2017 a lot more than I liked the 2016.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> I found an old reddit thread where people are talking about the difference in riding after losing a lot of weight. Apparently I better start wearing more layers because I'm going to get cold now. That's never been an issue for me before, obviously. Sounds like I might lose some speed too.
> 
> These aren't benefits!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/snowboarding/comments/x52yh/snowboarding_while_obese/


2 seasons ago I rode at ~275 or 280.
Last season I rode at ~240.

I didn't notice any difference in body temperature, but then again, I always tend to run warm.

I didn't feel like I lost any speed. I felt like my endurance was better, strength was better, etc. I honestly feel like I rode faster last year even though I had 35-40 pounds less propelling me down the mountain. All I really have to use to measure my speed is the Trace app which I try to always run when I go out and ride. My speeds at places I was both used to and new to were higher last year than 2014/2015 season.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Rogue said:


> That's actually when you are supposed to weigh yourself


I know, but it feels like cheating!:grin:

I still like to weigh myself at the gym, mostly because it gives me something to compare with last year. The gym weight is after dinner with all my gym clothes on, so its usually about ~5 lbs heavier than the morning weight.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> This morning was 231.0 lbs!! I don't count that though as my "real" weight though because its first thing in the morning, after I piss and no clothes on.:grin:
> 
> I guess it may be about time for a new profile picture....


Brooooo!

Fucking congrats!

For the record, 231 *IS* your real weight. I always weigh right in the morning after bathroom, before shower, and fully naked. You have to, all the other stuff is stuff that isn't a part of your body.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Brooooo!
> 
> Fucking congrats!
> 
> For the record, 231 *IS* your real weight. I always weigh right in the morning after bathroom, before shower, and fully naked. You have to, all the other stuff is stuff that isn't a part of your body.


Thanks brochacho!

I'm hoping to get back to the weights soon and really curious to see what my weight will do and how the riding will be. Getting pumped for the season to kick off!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

So, for a range of 205 to 225 pounds which is a good EE distance for a guy that rides most groomers and a little bit of pow?
And also a little bit of sliding tricks (180 butter for example) and 70% riding regular and 30% switch.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not a gear guy, so I have no idea about those sorts of things.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
September 23, 2016: 236.2

57 lb down, 16.2 lb until my first goal.

Last Sunday I completed my first 5k event, running 3.1 miles in 35:08. Not a fast time, but I was 15/30 for my age bracket. I don't think that's too bad considering it was my very first race and the furthest that I'd ever run before. 

I'm still working on the couch to 5k program just to continue building on my running, I'm still hitting the weight room when I can too but it's tough with work, school, family obligations.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Down 6 lbs over the past 4 weeks. 41 total. 

I am trying to not get too caught up in making it a "diet" so i am not hovering over the scale and hitting big losses. Shooting for 1 or 2 lbs a week with more long term changes in action/mind. Its really hard not to get a scale and hit it daily while starving myself down under 1000 calories daily to get the bigger gains or losses rather. I am keeping calories around 1300-1500 a day and walk a total of about 6 to 8 miles a day between work and city walking. Try and avoid almost all carbs that are not fruit/veggies too.... ugh. Guess I have a gluten allergy, it makes me fat.i


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Your comments about your harder weight loss requirements reminded me of our discussion this spring about genetics and the impact to weight loss. Some think that it's all the same regardless of genetics, but I believe that you're right about how it's much harder for some.

I had my genome sequenced a couple of years ago. As we learn more about DNA markers and what correlations can be found, companies are beginning to offer analysis about health information based on your DNA. I use athletigen and according to them, one of my markers shows that I'm a high responder to dietary changes. It means that I lose weight quickly and relatively easy when I have a caloric deficit, but it also means that I gain weight easy on a surplus. Basically, my fat mobilization is high. Anyways, I saw all that to say that I weigh myself most days to keep an eye on things but I only count the weight that I am on Friday morning.

If anyone uses any other genome-related sites that provide information, I'd be interested in checking them out.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Friday update
> 
> April 1, 2016: 293.2
> September 23, 2016: 236.2
> ...


Awesome work man! Keep it up.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats guys you are all doing amazing!!!!!

I am down too. I am really not sure by how much but I am def. smaller!

Currently I am on a workout streak that I don't want to break. You know my kids are going to make me break it though with all their pick ups and drop offs. grrr.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So I dunno if this is a result of losing my insulating layer...but holy crap I'm cold now that the summer is over. Sitting in the office with a hoodie on, and I kinda wish I had some fingerless gloves. wtf.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> So I dunno if this is a result of losing my insulating layer...but holy crap I'm cold now that the summer is over. Sitting in the office with a hoodie on, and I kinda wish I had some fingerless gloves. wtf.


Time to grow that beard dude!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

bksdds said:


> Time to grow that beard dude!


Soon! I'll start it in November or December...but that won't help my core!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm probably going to need to deal with base layers and crap now. Before I'd wear like a normal shirt under my jacket. Those days may be behind me.


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Any of you guys/girls have info on Electric / Dragon Goggles ?? Been in SPYs For long time !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope, but I've been thinking about getting a pair of those really big electrics. I don't remember the name though.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
September 30, 2016: 233.6

59.6 lb down, 13.6 lb until my first goal.


Putting in the work guys. Midnight sessions at the gym, running in the heat, cold, and rain. Weighted crunches and core work. I'm fucking doing this.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Nope, but I've been thinking about getting a pair of those really big electrics. I don't remember the name though.




EG3s. I love the EG3s but they definitely look better if you wear a helmet. I'm thinking about getting a pair of their new goggles, the electrolyte. They look sweet. 

Word to the wise, don't wear any of their chrome goggles in the rain! You won't have any more chrome left lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> EG3s. I love the EG3s but they definitely look better if you wear a helmet. I'm thinking about getting a pair of their new goggles, the electrolyte. They look sweet.
> 
> Word to the wise, don't wear any of their chrome goggles in the rain! You won't have any more chrome left lol
> 
> ...


Sweeeet, thanks for the tip.

I'm riding the same board for years, but I never don't want new goggles.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> Sweeeet, thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'm riding the same board for years, but I never don't want new goggles.


I feel ya, I think I may finaly be investing in a new set of bindings for the first time since high school (6 years ago :embarrased1. I have 5(?) boards now with a 6th on the way, 4 pairs of goggles, and have been riding the same Contact Pros since 2010. I think it's time for an upgrade, as if I needed an excuse for new gear at this point >


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Sweeeet, thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm riding the same board for years, but I never don't want new goggles.



I have a big melon!! "8 / 66cm " 
I also wear a helmet . Which is hard to find one that actually fits. But a Giro Seam XL 
Is the only one that will fit my Dome. Its bigger than Most Xxl- and Xxxl s that I've tried . 
But finding a goggle that doesn't push down my nose with that helmet is tricky.
Electric goggles are 40/50% off on a few sites so thought I could give them a shot! 
So I thought the 2.5 might be good it's a bit smaller than the 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

BigSteve said:


> I have a big melon!! "8 / 66cm "
> I also wear a helmet . Which is hard to find one that actually fits. But a Giro Seam XL
> Is the only one that will fit my Dome. Its bigger than Most Xxl- and Xxxl s that I've tried .
> But finding a goggle that doesn't push down my nose with that helmet is tricky.
> ...


Best advice with fitting helmets and goggles: Go to the local shop, bring your helmet, and try some on. I love my EG3's, but wear an Anon Raider helmet in a L (even though I stripped out all of the felt to make it fit better :embarrased1:. You won't know how everything matches up without trying them on. Worst case scenario, buy a pair online from a shop that has a good return policy and if they don't fit right (Or you want the 3's instead of the 2.5's), exchange them!

From my experience though, I'd advocate the 3's, but don't know much about that helmet. Have thought about 2.5's for when I don't have a helmet on though. That may be where the electrolyte's come into play though haha. If you get the 2.5's let me know how they work for ya. 

Sorry for stealing the thread Sab!!:grin:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Sweeeet, thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm riding the same board for years, but I never don't want new goggles.




Me too. Btw, EGX are even bigger - at least they look bigger because of the cylindrical design. 

EG3 or X, both awesome. Love their press seal lens mounts.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

BigSteve said:


> Any of you guys/girls have info on Electric / Dragon Goggles ?? Been in SPYs For long time !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to buy electrics not bad goggles but got a pair of smith iox for Christmas and by far the best pair ive ever had. I can change lenses in about 20 seconds and have had no problem with fogging and they work great with or without a helmet.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BigSteve said:


> I have a big melon!! "8 / 66cm "
> I also wear a helmet . Which is hard to find one that actually fits. But a Giro Seam XL
> Is the only one that will fit my Dome. Its bigger than Most Xxl- and Xxxl s that I've tried .
> But finding a goggle that doesn't push down my nose with that helmet is tricky.
> ...


Awesome, another helmet that might fit. Im a size 8 also 66/67cm. I have used my old smith vantage and it fits well but they changed them 2 years ago and they fit smaller now. 

I used to use eg2/3 and liked them. The firld of vision is bigger than egx. The lenses scratch way easier and the mirror will wipe/smear when they get wet. They would fog up when i would get heated up and not moving to get extra airflow.

I switched to smith iox 2 seasons ago and have had great luck and now no desire to buy new goggles. I have had the same lenses since the beginning and they're super durable. I have yellow sensor, blue sensor and red solx. RARELY use solx except in april/may when its mid day sun. These rarely fog up.

I will weigh in again next sunday, my custom lead doesnt fit as well now. I only have about 1" left for tightening the belt on the skirt.... anyone who shoots or deals with xray knows what im talking about.... guess that will cost me $500 for a new set. Lol


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Lost a little weight this week, but only due to poor nutrition and lack of eating... been fighting a cold all week and haven't felt like eating at all, which sucks since I love food. Hopefully by next week I'll get rid of this cold and be back at the gym.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Lost a little weight this week, but only due to poor nutrition and lack of eating... been fighting a cold all week and haven't felt like eating at all, which sucks since I love food. Hopefully by next week I'll get rid of this cold and be back at the gym.


What are your gym sessions like?

I'm doing 2.6 road and trail miles 3x/week this week, which is 28 mins of running per session. I boost it on Monday to 30 mins 3x/week which will probably end up being about 2.8 miles but I may just up it to an even 3 miles 3x/week ongoing for the next few weeks. After that base is built up I plan on training for 10k races which will really boost my 5k time.

On the days I'm not running I'm in the gym. 

I'm moving more towards body resistance. I can do 2 pulls ups now, which is laughable but progress for me. I do 2 over arm pulls and 2 under arm pulls with a 30 second break between. I've replaced the lat pulldown machine with this. I'm also doing 3x10 or 5x5 chest dips, reps depending on what kind of bench work I did prior to the dips.

From there it's the usual; bench press, barbell and dumbell curls, dumbell press (flat and incline), weighted crunches, cable crunches, leg raises (I need to get ankle weights), oblique work blah blah

Confession: I've been skipping leg day since I began taking my running seriously.


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

I might give the IOX a chance , I tried some on at a shop last week , I guess I wasn't fired up by the overall look but being Functional will trump wants . 
I want a cool badass set of something that works well !!
Being a big dude I sweet and can fog up about anything 

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

I had fogging problems with the anon m2 and Oakley air brakes. I switched to the IOX and haven't fogged up once. Definitely try them on with your helmet. If your brim comes down farther maybe check out the IO7. They are a bit smaller


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> What are your gym sessions like?
> 
> I'm doing 2.6 road and trail miles 3x/week this week, which is 28 mins of running per session. I boost it on Monday to 30 mins 3x/week which will probably end up being about 2.8 miles but I may just up it to an even 3 miles 3x/week ongoing for the next few weeks. After that base is built up I plan on training for 10k races which will really boost my 5k time.
> 
> ...


My gym sessions have only been 40-minute cardio sessions on the bike lately. Last week was hectic and this week I've been battling some type of cold, leaving me short of breath a lot and hacking crap up, so I think we've been once or twice since last week... not good.

We need to get back to doing weights while at the gym. Previously we were doing a different section of muscles each day, followed by cardio (30 mins) to finish up. Before last week, we were going 5-6 times per week, just hadn't found the time to get the weight training added with the cardio as well. Once I'm over this cold though, I want to get back to some weight training to build up some more strength before the season comes. Also, we noticed we lost weight faster last year doing weight lifting/training and cardio as well. That seems obvious though, since you're burning more calories and working to build more lean muscle I suppose.

I tend to just use the machines they have there, which aren't bad.

*Leg day* - leg extensions, leg curls, hips in/out, leg presses and calf presses (not even sure that's what they're called, just using your toes instead of whole foot to do the press to work the calf).
*Arm day* - curls, chest press, chest fly, shoulder press, dips and a weighted pull-up machine - I can't do a pull-up with no resistance (using your own body weight).
*Core day* - sit down, legs up and feet together, twist back and forth with a weighted ball while keeping feet off the ground... not even sure WTF this is called, good work-out though for the core. Also planks and back stretching, then the mid-row and pull-down weight machines.
*Balance day* - this one is brutal on the legs and something I thought really helped with balance last season - Bosu Ball focused exercises... doesn't look all that hard unless you actually try it. First its squats, 15x each: normal width, feet wide apart, feet close together, toes pointing out, toes pointing in, left foot forward, right foot forward. Then onto the Bosu Ball - side to side, front to back, then side to side trying to touch one hand to the ground while going towards that side, then front to back trying to touch downwards while doing that. Then 15 squats on the Bosu Ball (supposed to include a hop at the top with these when my balance is back to better) and then using a weighted ball to twist side to side and lastly use that weighted ball to lift from middle of body to overhead while on the Bosu - 15x for this.

This is what we were doing last year and what I want to get back to starting ASAP. Last year we'd do this 4-5 times per week. I wasn't maxing out weight on anything or shooting for super heavy weights. I was doing 4 sets of 15 for everything with weights, so that'll be the goal again once we start back up doing weight training.

A couple of months ago we did 1 rotation of all of our weight lifting routines and it was depressing seeing how little we were both able to do compared to when we had been into the routine. My poor gainz!!:crying:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

OK, well I'm finally getting in on this. I'm 12 weeks post right hip, 6 weeks post left hip, and 2 1/2 weeks from left biceps surgeries. 

Needless to say, it's gonna be a slow start. 

243.7 pounds today. 

Did some pt and some yoga today. Oof.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fatty.....


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Argo said:


> Fatty.....



FATTY ?? Hope you guys know each other ,
If not still sounds like Deacon has been put through the ringer and still getting it done !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> OK, well I'm finally getting in on this. I'm 12 weeks post right hip, 6 weeks post left hip, and 2 1/2 weeks from left biceps surgeries.
> 
> Needless to say, it's gonna be a slow start.
> 
> ...


You got this man. CICO works even when you can't get the quality workout sessions that you're used to doing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BigSteve said:


> FATTY ?? Hope you guys know each other ,
> If not still sounds like Deacon has been put through the ringer and still getting it done !!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he's just taking the piss out of him, they're cool.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Fatty.....


Haha right?? They had us lay on our stomachs to do some back core work. I can't effim breath when I do that. This gut gotta go. I'm almost 50lbs up from Aug '15. Smh



Good looking out, Steve, but yeah, we're good.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deacon said:


> OK, well I'm finally getting in on this. I'm 12 weeks post right hip, 6 weeks post left hip, and 2 1/2 weeks from left biceps surgeries.
> 
> Needless to say, it's gonna be a slow start.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, sounds terrible. Best of luck with the recoveries.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Went from 280pounds(4-5 yrs ago) to stable 215-220(stayed that for several years). 
Lowest I was is ~203-204lbs this september, now back to almost 220. Still have some time to get in better shape before season. Goal is 210-215 lbs, while being stronger and faster.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deacon said:


> OK, well I'm finally getting in on this. I'm 12 weeks post right hip, 6 weeks post left hip, and 2 1/2 weeks from left biceps surgeries.
> 
> Needless to say, it's gonna be a slow start.
> 
> ...


Same as Deaon, finally getting in on this. Thought my weight training and cardio was going well until I finally got on my scale. My weight was 248LBS. NOW it's time to get serious about weight loss... Goal is to be under 220LBS by 1/1/17.


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

TL;DR all 36 pages  Anyone know of a good set of leg workouts to get prepared for the season?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Squats and lunges.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wall sits. Box jumps. I'm cycling isometric, bodyweight and weighted leg routines at the moment. Every time I transition I walk like John Wayne for a few days. Gotta confuse the buttocks right?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Wall sits. Box jumps. I'm cycling isometric, bodyweight and weighted leg routines at the moment. Every time I transition I walk like John Wayne for a few days. Gotta confuse the buttocks right?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Muscle confusion is a myth. The advantage of multiple exercises is hitting all the muscles and ranges of motion.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It was actually a jokey reference to that muscle headed clown Rich Pianna. But I don't think that the need to switch up your routines is a myth if that's what you're saying? Whether or not it's purely psychological (personally I doubt this) it certainly aids progression and is championed by the likes of Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Whenever I go out west I'm always impressed by the guys lapping the mountain because I usually have to rest for a couple minutes after a 3k vertical run. Hopefully all this running I've been doing helps that.

Weight was up 0.8 lbs this morning. Going to refocus this week and get'er done.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Still sick with this chest cold... hoping to get back at it next week.

My weight has gone up around 1 pound during this 2 weeks of no gym.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Workouts were all over the place this week. Substituted my lifting for pickup basketball twice this week, but still managed to go up in weight the few days I lifted. Will hit the weights this weekend to help supplement. 

Cycled off of my creatine, thinking about starting to cut this week. Almost hit 240lbs, may try to get back to <230 by the time the white stuff hits the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Whenever I go out west I'm always impressed by the guys lapping the mountain because I usually have to rest for a couple minutes after a 3k vertical run. Hopefully all this running I've been doing helps that.
> 
> Weight was up 0.8 lbs this morning. Going to refocus this week and get'er done.


Dude,…! Congrats. Also,.. If the pants aren't getting tighter in the waist,..? That _gain_ could be muscle!! 

You've lost a ton of weight, (pun intended!) :grin: And at this point it can get tricky as you start trading muscle for the small amounts of remaining fat!

When I lost all that weight 6-7 years ago, I hit my goal of 195 in Nov. My weight didn't vary more than 3-5 lbs up or down for the next 3 months. However, during that time I did drop another one & a half pant sizes around my waist.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a good point. It's possible to gain 1-2 pounds a month in muscle, and I've been putting a renewed focus on building strength. If my fat stayed roughly the same, this could be the difference in weight.

I still have a lot to lose though. My abs are defined and blocky, but covered by fat right now so you can only tell by feel. I'll know a lot more about my body comp in about 15-20 pounds. I still think my long-term aim of 205'ish is right.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting body fat calculator: Strongur Calculator 

It lists me at 20.7%, which is in-line with my estimates based on my historical composition. Still need to do calipers though, it's been a month or so.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

This looks like a thread for me. Was 313lb but dropped to 189lb because i wanted to get laid . Went up to 213ib as i met my current girlfriend. So now i want to get down to under 182lb.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

10/4 - 243.7
10/8 - 239.4

Down 4.3lbs, 

increased activity level (found a more aggressive PT)

Was more cognisant of what I was eating (although not terribly clean, at least it was all homemade). 

I know it's only 4 days, but I'm just moving my cico day to Saturday. 

Still would like to hit 205 by 12/1.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am happy to report I am also way down on my weight :happydance: 

I am really happy because I made the decision to stop lifting heavy weights in the summer and started doing a ton more cardio and it worked! So so happy!!!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> 10/4 - 243.7
> 10/8 - 239.4
> 
> Down 4.3lbs,
> ...



Damn dude. 205 by 01/01/2016 is probably more realistic for me, but I'd love it in December.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> I am happy to report I am also way down on my weight :happydance:
> 
> I am really happy because I made the decision to stop lifting heavy weights in the summer and started doing a ton more cardio and it worked! So so happy!!!!


Pics, or it didn't happen, hehe>


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen, hehe>
> 
> 
> TT


Traumatizing female members since March of 2009...............


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

unsuspected said:


> This looks like a thread for me. Was 313lb but dropped to 189lb because i wanted to get laid . Went up to 213ib as i met my current girlfriend. So now i want to get down to under 182lb.


Edit: Im only 5'11 so i was round as a ball back then


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Your earlier post about losing weight to get laid reminded me of meme that lifters have. The begin spending time in the gym to look good for the ladies, but the more they get into it the more they do it to look good for the guys. 

Not in a sexual way, but I laughed when I heard it because there's some truth there.

My progress this week is good, so long as I don't fall right off the wagon. This week it dawned on me that I don't really recognize my body right now. In the six years since I've drifted up I guess I forgot what was under the layers. So stoked to ride.


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Guys and girl , you know weight is just a # . It is a # that so many times we use to calculate our success and failure. Weather your trying to lose or gain it's a #.

Why do I say this?

Many of us have different body types and our bodies are all specific to how we process/ convert input to output .
You can't have a win at all cost attitude when it comes to your body. And anything worth doing usually takes time. So listen to your body and steady pace yourself for the long haul. 

I have always been a big guy and from a young age I was pushed to play any and every sport. I ended up playing Football through collage and I can drop weight fast at a price !! 
Cut Carbs
Protein !!
Cardio !!
High Reps !!
High Intensity !!

I will lose weight fast!!! Water weight and muscle mass and the fat shrinks way down.
But don't forget I have a life time of muscle to waste. I don't need to squat 800lbs anymore or Bench 465 either . But many of you do not have that stored up.
Many of you can't afford to lose that much muscle mass / strength because face it we are still trying to succeed in a sport we LOVE !!

So if you feel strong and in shape going into the season you ll have a good one . We are only a short bit away. Stay at it!! But don't worry about those numbers. As much as it looks good it's not good to get them up or down at all cost! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BigSteve said:


> Guys and girl , you know weight is just a # . It is a # that so many times we use to calculate our success and failure. Weather your trying to lose or gain it's a #.
> 
> Why do I say this?
> 
> ...


Everyone is posting their personal info as a motivational/accountability tool. I don't believe anyone in here is worried about anybody else's numbers... nobody in here is competing against anyone but themselves. :laugh2:


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Everyone is posting their personal info as a motivational/accountability tool. I don't believe anyone in here is worried about anybody else's numbers... nobody in here is competing against anyone but themselves. :laugh2:



I completely agree but i am referring to the goals that many share are based on a # they set and many times these # s are long term goals that can't be reached in a short period of time without comprise of their overall health / physical condition. 

So set smaller short term goals that are reachable and with that in mind you might be in better shape to start the season and strong enough to last through the season . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I dunno, I had a long-term mindset when starting the thread. I knew that I was looking at about a year-long progression. My goal had a number involved, but the number was associated to the active lifestyle and level of fitness that I wanted to achieve. It's been a marathon for me, not a speed run.


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> I dunno, I had a long-term mindset when starting the thread. I knew that I was looking at about a year-long progression. My goal had a number involved, but the number was associated to the active lifestyle and level of fitness that I wanted to achieve. It's been a marathon for me, not a speed run.



Dude I know that !! You've been on it all year . So if you don't or others don't make their goal weight it's ok !! Be thankful your ready to ride. 

So if you were a Car [emoji51]
You just got :new tires 
: A tune Up
: and a New set of breaks
Now it's time to put some gas in there 
And run down the road.

Without gas in the tank you'll be sitting on the side of the road.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a fun way to look at this. If I were a car:

I kept the frame but changed out the body for a lighter fiberglass shell.
I added performance suspension
Overhauled the engine and installed NOS
Replaced stock tires with performance tires

I think I hear what you're saying though. We need to keep focused on health and fitness, not just dropping pounds. Don't want to enter the season emaciated and weak.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Your earlier post about losing weight to get laid reminded me of meme that lifters have. The begin spending time in the gym to look good for the ladies, but the more they get into it the more they do it to look good for the guys.


I hear you.

I was trying to lose my weight all the summer with intensive workouts and diets. Not really hard, but I I went to #205 . I'm 6"4. In september I started doing gym harder, weightlifting, and gained some weight - at #217-220 now. That's always a debate to me: you want to be lighter to rider snowboard/bike/whatever, but you also want to be stronger, not only for snowboarding, but for everything. 




sabatoa said:


> That's a fun way to look at this. If I were a car:
> 
> I kept the frame but changed out the body for a lighter fiberglass shell.
> I added performance suspension
> ...


If you're a car, you still not sure, what is faster:
Stripped Caterham with 2 liter engine, balanced 911, or heavy cars with V12.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

TLN said:


> If you're a car, you still not sure, what is faster:
> Stripped Caterham with 2 liter engine, balanced 911, or heavy cars with V12.


 Depends on if you're drag racing or doing a city road course... :grin:


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Depends on if you're drag racing or doing a city road course... :grin:


Sorry, you have you have only one body in that game. This should be do-it-all.
You can try restarting it though. >


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
October 14, 2016: 229.8

63.4 lb down, 9.8 lb until my first goal.


I surprised myself entering the 220s today. I'll take it. I know I'm less than 10bs from my first goal, but that's more of a check-point than a destination. 220 is my healthy normal weight, the one I've been happy with since my mid-20s. I'm looking to drop to 205 though, a weight I haven't seen since like 22 or something. 

My routine now (besides ~2000 cals) is that I run at least 5k every other day and weight train a couple of times a week. If I didn't have school I'd be in the gym a lot more. There's this running order of operations that I'm following to build up my endurance. One more week at my current level before I start adding more mileage. I want to be the guy lapping the mountain when I go out west instead of catching my breath at the lift.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

You lost a small person...
Way to go, sabatoa!


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Great job, Sabatoa! That's awesome you have the determination you do. You will get there. Keep it up!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

so I've been doing my thing trying to get fit for the season and to be able to ride smaller boards... I lost 0#s. lol, I just gained about 10-15lbs of muscle (I have no idea how much exactly, 15 sounds like a lot but I look like when I was in highschool, so I'm just guessing)... 3 months of training 5/week smaller healthier meals and yeah.. I just find it funny. I still weigh 217lbs, but now my 6pack is almost showing and I have tri's. been doing cardioish body weight training (TRX think insanity type workouts with tons of weightless squats) and vinyasa yoga.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Only lost a few lbs but quite a few belt holes.


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

I started working out roughly 1 month ago, first time being this active every day since college. I'm currently weighing in at 269. I have not lost any weight as I've been doing weights and little cardio. I'm just now introducing dieting into my system. I think the cutting of certain foods/amounts is my biggest battle to come.

Nov 3rd - 269lbs

Goal: 220lbs

Any tips for cutting weight would be highly appreciated. What kind of meal plans are you running to cut weight? Let me know.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> so I've been doing my thing trying to get fit for the season and to be able to ride smaller boards... I lost 0#s. lol, I just gained about 10-15lbs of muscle (I have no idea how much exactly, 15 sounds like a lot but I look like when I was in highschool, so I'm just guessing)... 3 months of training 5/week smaller healthier meals and yeah.. I just find it funny. I still weigh 217lbs, but now my 6pack is almost showing and I have tri's. been doing cardioish body weight training (TRX think insanity type workouts with tons of weightless squats) and vinyasa yoga.




I hate with the passion of 1000 burning suns, TRX workouts. More power to ya for sticking to those workouts. I always tried my damnedest to get out of those when I was an athlete hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

MikeSolo said:


> I started working out roughly 1 month ago, first time being this active every day since college. I'm currently weighing in at 269. I have not lost any weight as I've been doing weights and little cardio. I'm just now introducing dieting into my system. I think the cutting of certain foods/amounts is my biggest battle to come.
> 
> Nov 3rd - 269lbs
> 
> ...


I follow the Calorie In/Calorie Out (CICO) method. I determined my Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE) and ate at a deficit. If you eat 500 cals less than your TDEE every day for a week you will lose a pound, 1000 cals less per day and it's 2 pounds. I try to meet my personal macro goals on proteins, carbs, and fats, but I don't obsess too much about it. It's helped me to look at food through a budget-minded viewpoint. I evaluate whether it's worth it to use up X calories if I eat a thing or not, and if I do eat something "bad" then I make it fit into my macros.

Down 65 pounds since April.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jae said:


> so I've been doing my thing trying to get fit for the season and to be able to ride smaller boards... I lost 0#s. lol, I just gained about 10-15lbs of muscle (I have no idea how much exactly, 15 sounds like a lot but I look like when I was in highschool, so I'm just guessing)... 3 months of training 5/week smaller healthier meals and yeah.. I just find it funny. I still weigh 217lbs, but now my 6pack is almost showing and I have tri's. been doing cardioish body weight training (TRX think insanity type workouts with tons of weightless squats) and vinyasa yoga.


Nice, the ol' body recomp. Hard to achieve, congrats!


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> I follow the Calorie In/Calorie Out (CICO) method. I determined by Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE) and ate at a deficit. If you eat 500 cals less than your TDEE every day for a week you will lose a pound, 1000 cals less per day and it's 2 pounds. I try to meet my personal macro goals on proteins, carbs, and fats, but I don't obsess too much about it. It's helped me to look at food through a budget-minded viewpoint. I evaluate whether it's worth it to use up X calories if I eat a thing or not, and if I do eat something "bad" then I make it fit into my macros.
> 
> Down 65 pounds since April.


That's awesome! Do you have an app or chart that you're using to keep up with your stats, etc?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I used TDEE Calculator (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) to determine my daily expenditure and I use an app called Nutrition Menu to log and track my caloric intake. Most people use My Fitness Pal, I've just been using my old app for years and didn't want to switch.

From April to July I went to the gym about 3x week to lift and do cardio on the elliptical, I lost 35 pounds during that time. In July I began the couch to 5k program and cut back on lifting. I finished the program late September, losing about 25 pounds in that period of time. Since then I've been been running 3x a week (increasing distance every week, currently almost 4-5 miles) and lifting 2-3 times a week. I've only lost about 5 pounds in October, it's slowed down a lot as I've gotten closer to my goal. Part of that might be body recomping too, I'm looking pretty good these days even though I'm not at my goal.

This is my Garmin Connect profile for full disclosure: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/profile/sabatoa


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I used TDEE Calculator (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) to determine my daily expenditure and I use an app called Nutrition Menu to log and track my caloric intake. Most people use My Fitness Pal, I've just been using my old app for years and didn't want to switch.
> 
> From April to July I went to the gym about 3x week to lift and do cardio on the elliptical, I lost 35 pounds during that time. In July I began the couch to 5k program and cut back on lifting. I finished the program late September, losing about 25 pounds in that period of time. Since then I've been been running 3x a week (increasing distance every week, currently almost 4-5 miles) and lifting 2-3 times a week. I've only lost about 5 pounds in October, it's slowed down a lot as I've gotten closer to my goal. Part of that might be body recomping too, I'm looking pretty good these days even though I'm not at my goal.
> 
> This is my Garmin Connect profile for full disclosure: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/profile/sabatoa











 >

(…just a little psychological projection on my part!) Congrats buddy!!:grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Bro, I hate eating clean full time. I love pizza, wings, pasta, beer, Mexican, and all sorts of bad shit. 

I usually eat clean Monday through Friday (1800-2000 cals a day). Friday I eat clean until dinner, for dinner I eat whatever and beer is usually involved. On Saturday and Sunday I stick to my cals but the food may or may not be clean.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

It's not bad... just having 0 rest time with 90degree 40% humidity sucks ass. Doesn't help that I'm surrounded by hot girls half assing it (some of them are legit) when they look at me dying because I'm using proper form/using more leverage(where the muscle gains are coming from). I'm double their weight! 

Good thing about it is that I've never had delts/tris so big before. In highschool i did a lot of weight training and didn't properly train them. I was in swim wrestling, taekwon do and I have a better body now then before. 

Atomic push-ups are the shit.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

jae said:


> It's not bad... just having 0 rest time with 90degree 40% humidity sucks ass. Doesn't help that I'm surrounded by hot girls half assing it (some of them are legit) when they look at me dying because I'm using proper form/using more leverage(where the muscle gains are coming from). I'm double their weight!
> 
> Good thing about it is that I've never had delts/tris so big before. In highschool i did a lot of weight training and didn't properly train them. I was in swim wrestling, taekwon do and I have a better body now then before.
> 
> Atomic push-ups are the shit.


My problem with TRX workouts is there is sooo much stability and sustained fatigue on your shoulders. I broke my humorus bone straight down my right shoulder, and I currently have a completely torn labrum in my left shoulder. All of that meaning, I have very little stability in my shoulders, so TRX workouts blow even more for me lol I am not surprised though, I wish I could keep motivated on a HIIT or body weight type stuff. I would just rather lift heavy things, put them down, and hop on a bike that goes nowhere for cardio haha


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> My problem with TRX workouts is there is sooo much stability and sustained fatigue on your shoulders. I broke my humorus bone straight down my right shoulder, and I currently have a completely torn labrum in my left shoulder. All of that meaning, I have very little stability in my shoulders, so TRX workouts blow even more for me lol I am not surprised though, I wish I could keep motivated on a HIIT or body weight type stuff. I would just rather lift heavy things, put them down, and hop on a bike that goes nowhere for cardio haha


take classes with other people; it helps. if I joined a gym, I wouldn't be doing this shit and would have gave up 2 months ago.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> I follow the Calorie In/Calorie Out (CICO) method. I determined by Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE) and ate at a deficit. If you eat 500 cals less than your TDEE every day for a week you will lose a pound, 1000 cals less per day and it's 2 pounds. I try to meet my personal macro goals on proteins, carbs, and fats, but I don't obsess too much about it. It's helped me to look at food through a budget-minded viewpoint. I evaluate whether it's worth it to use up X calories if I eat a thing or not, and if I do eat something "bad" then I make it fit into my macros.
> 
> Down 65 pounds since April.


+1. Read up on weight loss.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
November 4, 2016: 225.8

67.4 lb down, 5.8 lb until my first goal.


Wife is very happy but now it takes me twice as long to get dressed because she's always pawing at me when I'm showing skin. LOL


----------



## MikeSolo (Dec 30, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> Wife is very happy but now it takes me twice as long to get dressed because she's always pawing at me when I'm showing skin. LOL


Grats man, can't wait for that time to roll around again. Just like High school


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am at 41 down still. I went down then up then back down.... been on vacation a month with more than half of it on the road at destinations.... getting back on it and hopefully down another 20 by December 31.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The fact that you're back at 41 down with so much road traveling is impressive. It's hard to maintain, let alone lose, while traveling.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats everyone!!!!! @sabatoa that is Fn fantastic!!!!!! Woot!

I stopped lifting weights in the summer. So happy with the results!!!! I have lost weight, smaller quads, smaller everything!!!! 

The problem is I now only do zumba and I have a feeling not doing any weights is going to be a problem eventually. 

I have no balance in my life and my workouts

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally checked the TDEE for nyself, about 3100 cal/day.


----------



## BigSteve (Feb 22, 2016)

Been Eating everything in site !!And Fucking over this election talk from both sides !! So ready to ride !! ICE / POW doesn't matter , Bring It 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
November 11, 2016: 224.6

68.6 lb down, 4.6 lb until my first goal.

Small drop this week. I blame election night binging and drinking.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Same as Deaon, finally getting in on this. Thought my weight training and cardio was going well until I finally got on my scale. My weight was 248LBS. NOW it's time to get serious about weight loss... Goal is to be under 220LBS by 1/1/17.


Goal 1/1/2017 under 220LBS
10/5/16 248LBS
11/16/16 231LBS


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, nice!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Health-6575XXXX-Skinfold-Caliper/dp/B000NN9SDO/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1460727020&sr=8-1&keywords=skinfold+body+fat+calipers
> 
> Here is a cheap tool that is great for body fat percentage. Amazon link $14.70 to your door. This comes with a booklet give you charts....I own it. The best bang for your $$$$$


Just thought this needed posted again.... and it dropped in price


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought those when you posted. I recommend them for anyone looking to track.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

dfitz364 said:


> My problem with TRX workouts is there is sooo much stability and sustained fatigue on your shoulders.....



I just started TRX. We have a free class at work. What is the consensus on this ???


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

deagol said:


> I just started TRX. We have a free class at work. What is the consensus on this ???


I like it, it's a great upper body workout and core workout. not so good for the legs. if you're looking to get smaller/defined muscles it's great. it works muscles you don't normally use, sorta like swimming. don't feel bad if the 100lb woman next to you is kicking your ass.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

jae said:


> I like it, it's a great upper body workout and core workout. not so good for the legs. if you're looking to get smaller/defined muscles it's great. it works muscles you don't normally use, sorta like swimming. don't feel bad if the 100lb woman next to you is kicking your ass.


Thanks for the response. Most women there are quite a bit more than 100 pounds. They are in somewhat decent shape, though...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

the more mass you have, the harder the workout and better gains. it uses around 50-70% of your body weight. I find it better to have perfect form and to use more of your body weight by adding leverage than doing more reps. make sure to slow it down to get the most benefit. try to stay away from momentum. if you need a break just stop until you catch your breathe. it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jae hit the nail on the head. They are great workouts and definitely are more beneficial if you focus on form and range of motion instead of # of reps and using momentum. I used to despise them when we used to do them for track, but that was only because we would do TRX workouts after our running workouts. Needless to say, they sucked. Nowadays, with as many injuries as I have on my shoulders, I couldn't fathom trying to do a consistent TRX regiment. Just too much stress on already painful areas for me!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Jae hit the nail on the head. They are great workouts and definitely are more beneficial if you focus on form and range of motion instead of # of reps and using momentum. I used to despise them when we used to do them for track, but that was only because we would do TRX workouts after our running workouts. Needless to say, they sucked. Nowadays, with as many injuries as I have on my shoulders, I couldn't fathom trying to do a consistent TRX regiment. Just too much stress on already painful areas for me!!


I'd fucking die if I had to run before I did this shit. lmao


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> I just started TRX. We have a free class at work. What is the consensus on this ???


Not a fan. I think the effect of exercise could be debatable when it comes to muscles or muscle groups alone but the instability inherent to suspension is definitely not doing wonders for connective tissue or joints. Also very easy to hurt yourself by hyperextending back, wrists, or overextend joints by shifting into steeper angles. 

Tried it and with my old creaky rheumatic joints felt the stress right away, even with coaching. No, thank you.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Not a fan. I think the effect of exercise could be debatable when it comes to muscles or muscle groups alone but the instability inherent to suspension is definitely not doing wonders for connective tissue or joints. Also very easy to hurt yourself by hyperextending back, wrists, or overextend joints by shifting into steeper angles.
> 
> Tried it and with my old creaky rheumatic joints felt the stress right away, even with coaching. No, thank you.


the instability works the muscles not typically used + core, but I agree with everything else. if you half ass it, you can get hurt. i.e. when doing flys people tend to bend their arms, when you're not supposed to. things you can't do, you skip. I skip the 1 footed lunge workouts because they hurt my knees.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Not a fan. I think the effect of exercise could be debatable when it comes to muscles or muscle groups alone but the instability inherent to suspension is definitely not doing wonders for connective tissue or joints. Also very easy to hurt yourself by hyperextending back, wrists, or overextend joints by shifting into steeper angles.
> 
> Tried it and with my old creaky rheumatic joints felt the stress right away, even with coaching. No, thank you.


we did lunges with it yesterday and my knees were hating it..
Time will tell if this is something I will stick with.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
November 18, 2016: 223.8

69.4 lb down, 3.8 lb until my first goal.

Kind of annoying watching the dial slow down as I approach the first goal but at least it's moving down.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I know I'm not at 220 yet but this I'm probably not going to get a good comp shot exactly at 220 and 70 is a round number, so here it goes;


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Guys, I'll be selling some high end jackets, have to take pics and post to sales section, but think it might catch your interest:

1. Arcteryx Mako, Green, XL
Arcteryx Mako Jacket Mens Closeout
Goretex Prp, 100g coreloft insulation (~Atom SV if you're familiar with arcteryx).


2. Norrrona /29 primaloft parka, XL, Black
https://www.norrona.com/en-GB/products/29/29-gore-tex-primaloft-parka-m/
Goretex 3L, 200g primaloft. Long, and roomy. 

3. Arcteryx Stingray
Arc'teryx Stingray GORE-TEX Shell Ski Jacket (Men's) | Peter Glenn
Goretex 3L, fleel lining, have sight of use.

All of these are "bit too big". I ended up with Tantalus in Large, and want to buy Therme in L.
Parka is the biggest of all. I'm 6ft3-6ft4, ~215-220. It will work for someone like 6ft5+ and 240+. It's great piece, warm and cozy, for any weather in urban area.
Arcteryx pieces are relular insulated/shell jackets. Tad too big for me.

Will post pics later. Feel free to contact, if you're interested in one of these.
Located in Chicago, Just in case.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

172 wide board 

saw this today on CL...no association or even a clue if it is a decent board but seem to remember some talk about them

Vintage Glissade Snowboard w/ bingings


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I know I'm not at 220 yet but this I'm probably not going to get a good comp shot exactly at 220 and 70 is a round number, so here it goes;


:thumbsup:

Lookin' good brah!!! :cheer:



-edit-
All my shit's gonna fit snug for the WROD's! :facepalm3:
(...I gained 6-7 lbs!  :laugh: )


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Friday update

April 1, 2016: 293.2
December 2, 2016: 222.8

70.4 lb down, 2.8 lb until my first goal.

My TDEE is now 2500 calories a day, so I've been losing one pound a week consistently for 4-5 weeks by sticking to my 2000 cal/day plan. I'm debating cutting down to 1500 cals a day for a week or two to push myself under 220. 

So I rode last weekend and this is what I learned;

My 163 Never Summer Legacy (Wide SL) is no longer a park board for me. It felt substantially stiffer. I need to practice proper technique in order to tail press it well, before I could throw my weight at it and the nose would rise a foot and stay there. I went into the season thinking that I wanted an aggressive charging board, but now that my Legacy rides differently I think I actually want a softer floaty ride like the Marhar Lumberjack.

I rode about 10k vertical over the course of four hours, no leg burn, no fatigue, and I was never out of breath...like ever. I can't really remember what it was like on day 1 in previous years, it may have been the same. It's going to take a big mountain trip for me to really compare my endurance now versus before. It's also way easier to ride low without trying now and for some reason my flat spins are wayyyyy spinnier than last year. I was whipping around so fast that I'd get dizzy after a turn or two.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wunder how you'll feel about my Explorer now whenever you get a chance to try it? :grin:

I remember how shocked you were at how stiff the Flagship felt when you were riding @ 290! :blink:

@ 250+, I find the Explorer to be a substantially _easier_ ride than the FS. (...I haven't dropped a single pound since you started this!) :-/

The "up" side is... Now that you're getting somewhat less of a gravity _assist?_. I might finally be able to beat you to the bottom! > :laugh: 
LoL! :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I wunder how you'll feel about my Explorer now whenever you get a chance to try it? :grin:
> 
> I remember how shocked you were at how stiff the Flagship felt when you were riding @ 290! :blink:
> 
> ...


In hindsight it would have been better for me to ride the Flagship on Olympic, K2, or the Challenger runs than on green Little John. I wish I would have done that- but your stance was off for me so it was weird overall.

I wondered how speed would be affected! It doesn't appear to have been at all, I topped out at 39.xx mph without trying on Heather on Saturday. That's in-line with last season I think. Plus I know @david_z tops 50mph at my weight, so I should still be able to hit 51+mph again this season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

10k in 4 hours? Thats like 45 minutes out here....


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> 10k in 4 hours? Thats like 45 minutes out here....


Yeah, and it took like 20 trips up the lift to get there.

LOL.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You sure none of you big goons want some gear for cheap?

I have a brand new Burton duck down jacket, with a satin liner.

Regular price $369usd
That's like 80 billion dollars Canadian:surprise:

It's XXL & heavy duty.
Pretty sure I can stand it up by itself, then walk into it, sit down & have a camp fire.:dry:

It also has a lifetime warranty

I'll throw in a pair of COLDWAVE bibs.
Have to be the most rugged heavy duty pants I've ever seen.

They're almost seatbelt material and they have a removable quilted liner.
That zips in at the waist but also at the bottom of the legs.
I've found some liners twist around your legs when the not attached at the bottom.

When folded up these COLDWAVE pants are a foot high, compared to two other pairs of bib pants that I have, that stacked on top of each other don't even make the 6 inch mark.

$200usd shipped 
You will not be disappointed with this gear.

Also have a pair of 20k Spyder bibs XL with the tags still on.
The only 2 pairs of bib pants I see on their web page.

MEN'S BORMIO PANT - Spyder

MEN'S NORDWAND BIB SHELL PANT - Spyder

Perdy expensive gear that Spyder shit is.
$100usd shipping.


TT


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

The struggle has been real! Ended up with a pinched nerve in my back & haven't been able to train for the last 3 months! The pinched nerve is fixed up now & I'm back to the gym, luckily with my inactivity I was still able to maintain my weight.

June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs
Goal- 230ish by January 2017

September 14, 2016
Weight- 240.7

December 7, 2016
Weight - 240.8


Hopefully break into the 230's very soon!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Losing 10 pounds is suuuuuper doable. Figure out your TDEE and cut 1000 calories a day, no exceptions. Just decide you're going to do it no matter what.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So I'm 12 days into the season, and it's given me more time to understand how the weight loss has impacted my riding.

One word: Progression.

I didn't notice it at first because it happened subtlety, but my riding is progressing. I don't know if it's because my stamina is better, or because the falls hurt less, or because it's easier getting airborne, or because the landings are softer, blah blah blah...

...but my riding is progressing.



Riding switch more
Tail pressing at speed
Flat 360s are dizzy fast and I can do them front side and back side
Stall-out frontside 180s on quarter-pipe/wall hits (this will let me finally hit both sides of the half pipe when it opens)
Landing jumps, ollies (still small), and drops is easier/less sketchy
Destroyed my previous top speed record
Carves put my body lower to the ground
Back on boxes after a long hiatus, even hit my first flat rail recently

So I guess I'm saying that my standard free riding is better because stamina, body control, and confidence- and that has lead me to begin exploring freestyle riding. I used to like to lay lines down, get fast, charge steeps...and I still do, but now I've found myself looking for side hits or things to pop off from, too and it's only made me want to ride even more than before because old stale runs have gotten fun again.

So if you've fallen off the wagon- get back on and keep going. Your riding will improve!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> So I'm 12 days into the season, and it's given me more time to understand how the weight loss has impacted my riding.
> 
> One word: Progression.
> 
> ...


Bro, I'm not sure you qualify to be in this thread anymore.. >


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL

My BMI is like 29.6, so I'm still overweight on paper :dry:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Bro, I'm not sure you qualify to be in this thread anymore.. >


Yeah...! Go hang out whit all dem skinny assed vegetarians!! > :laugh:

Seriously... way to go bro!!! :thumbsup: :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

So I dunno if anyone here is interested, but I'm selling brand new DC Code pants in XXL, the color is Cathay Spice. They've never been used, the tags are still on.* On SBF I'm selling for $64 shipped in the USA*. I'd have to see if Canadian shipping would force me to eat too much.

I'm selling them for $69.99 PLUS shipping on my Amazon store, so you get a better deal buying it from me on SBF and not Amazon. Selling them for the lower price here nets me the same amount when you take out Amazon's cut.

Here's the link to my Amazon shop: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013CTAC4O?m=AIH3FG7F3PITX&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page 

If you're interested, shoot me a PM and we can arrange a paypal thing. Don't buy it through my Amazon link.

Attached is a photo of the pants with a measuring tape along the waist. These fit when I was a size 40 pant.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish these were just an XL. $65 for 15k is killer.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Deacon said:


> I wish these were just an XL. $65 for 15k is killer.


I'm really only selling for $50, so if you know of a way for me to ship cheaper than $14 I'd drop the price to reflect the cheaper shipping. As far as I can tell, they won't fit in the smaller box that ships for $8.

The water resist is legit too. Dave and I were rainboarding a couple weekends ago, I have these in the XL and my ass stayed dry all day even though I was sitting on wet chairs and occassionally washing out in slush.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

So how goes the battle? Assuming all is well & everyone is keeping busy transitioning into summer activities. I picked up a new toy to help with the weight loss & to exercise the hound. Still staying on track, slow & steady for me.

June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs


June 5, 2017
Weight- 235.2lbs


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Ack. I hate this thread jk. My fitness has suffered lately, tweaked my knee at the gym a couple weeks ago and haven't been able to train much. Also feeling a bit lazy. I'm around 260lbs right now and that's huge for me. Been stuck at this weight for awhile now unfortunately. I gotta get moving more for sure, but now that I'm over 40 I feel like I can't push my body like I used to. Great job to those that have lost a few pounds on this thread. Great job! You are motivating me to get off my ass!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't give up man, just need to push a little harder at our age.

I ended up gaining 10 lbs in May alone LOL, that's what I get for not snowboarding. I'm back on my running, but basically starting over on my running program- which sucks because I was going out for 6 mile runs last November.

In the gym every few days, running every few days, I should be back at it soon.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Eat less calories than you consume and I guarantee you will lose weight, probably gains as well.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Lmao, I just read the previous post I made last night and it makes no sense. 

Please disregard


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

*knocks the dust off this thread*

Hope everyone here is feeling good about entering fall in or near riding shape. It's been about a year since my last weight post and I'm happy to report that I'm still at 220 lb/100 kg.

I think it's safe to say that I'm in the best conditioning I've ever been in. I'm still rocking the thousand pound club in the weight room and I'm running a crap-ton of miles- for fun even. 

I got my kiddo involved in running this summer and she just completed her first 5k this past weekend. She ran it the whole way without stopping, walking, or complaining. Super proud of her.


So I was going to post a pic of us from the race- and then I was like hmm, maybe I'll make it a comparison shot. Attached, check it. I look at it and I can't believe I was that big and I have no idea how I used to ride at that weight...but anyways guys- push on! It's worth it!


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Still grinding...



June 30th, 2016
Weight- 250lbs


September 20, 2017
Weight- 230.4lbs


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I started going to the gym at 5am. Yuck! I have a very fit friend (f*cker is 45 and has abs) who is making me go. Actually it has been good, I feel like I have more energy throughout the day. It is great to be able to go with someone. He is more into the bodybuilding stuff than me but I started to get him into the functional stuff. He has a broken foot right now so I got him doing battle ropes for a little cardio. Those ropes will gas you fast if you are doing it right.

I quit the gym in the summer when I started biking to work but it got cold here in Nov so I quit biking and didn't do anything for Nov and Dec. I felt like shit and was getting really big, like gross big. I didn't want to weigh myself but I'm sure I was near 270lbs and I'm only 5'11". Anyhow I'm glad I'm back on the horse. I've been feeling great. Now I have to try to lose 30-40lbs. Wish me luck.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I took up cycling a couple of years ago and lost 25 lbs in about 7 months. It was a combination of eating the same things I always ate, but in smaller amounts, drinking more water and of course the cycling. 

One thing I noticed was that at some point you plateau with respect to weight loss. To get past that plateau you have to make your body work harder. For me that meant doing the same distances in less time (riding faster) or doing greater distances. Your body adapts and becomes more efficient, so to continue to see gains (loss of weight) you have to continue to push your body outside of its comfort/efficiency zone. 

Cycling was great because it allowed me to continuously monitor my speed and time (bike computer/GPS), so I could see where I stood in relation to my targets. I wore a heart rate monitor as well. I didn't use that to dictate my pace but, rather to see how hard I had worked in retrospect and see my progress. Garmin and Strava have great tools to allow you to do this. The speed and distance targets were enough, but it was interesting to see my average heart rate drop, despite maintaining the same speeds and times, if I didn't push myself.

The saying in cycling is "It doesn't get easier. You just get faster." Whenever I went out it had to 'hurt' or I knew I wasn't going to make any gains. It's just that as my fitness level improved, it took longer or I had to go faster to get to the point where I was hurting.

Yes, you could combine the exercise with taking in fewer and fewer calories, but realistically there's a limit to how few calories anyone can consume and *happily* maintain over time.


----------

